# Vic Xmas Case Swap 2010



## chris.taylor.98 (9/8/10)

Ok funsters

Yours truly has put up his hand to host this time around. Most likely dates are either Nov 13th or Nov 20th and for those that don't know I am located in Mooroolbark

You know the deal (well most of you do).

Max 28 in the swap first come first served.

I will put on some food for the day ( most likely a roast of some sort and plenty of veg and bread etc), there will be a cover charge for all to cover the food.

Swapers must provide 28 bottles of beer. 

1. You will supply bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point.
2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screw tops, PET and champagne bottles are acceptable.
3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates or a sturdy box.
4. The date for the swap will be sometime late November or early December.
5. Each bottle shall be clearly marked with your AHB name and swap number on the cap.
6. The places will be limited to the first 28 who register their interest. If there are any extra, then there will be a reserve's list opened.

Visitors are welcome as long as I know numbers in plenty of time

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.

1. Chris - tbd - attending


----------



## zebba (9/8/10)

1. Chris - tbd - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly


----------



## WarmBeer (9/8/10)

1. Chris - tbd - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly 
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares


----------



## Supra-Jim (9/8/10)

Count me in!

Visitors are welcome as long as I know numbers in plenty of time

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.

1. Chris - tbd - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly 
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending

Cheers SJ


----------



## mxd (9/8/10)

1. Chris - tbd - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly 
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.


----------



## brendo (9/8/10)

1. Chris - tbd - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly 
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road


----------



## MeLoveBeer (9/8/10)

1. Chris - tbd - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly 
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. MeLoveBeer - tbd - attending


----------



## Maple (9/8/10)

1. Chris - tbd - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly 
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. MeLoveBeer - tbd - attending
8. Maple - RyeBrewedBevy - tbd


----------



## Fourstar (9/8/10)

1. Chris - tbd - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly 
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. MeLoveBeer - tbd - attending
8. Maple - RyeBrewedBevy - tbd
9. Fourstar - TBA - Attending


----------



## manticle (9/8/10)

Might have to sit this one out. My thesis will be due at the end of that month.


----------



## seemax (9/8/10)

1. Chris - tbd - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly 
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. MeLoveBeer - tbd - attending
8. Maple - RyeBrewedBevy - tbd
9. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
10. Seemax - tba - yes indeed


----------



## Wolfy (9/8/10)

1. Chris - tbd - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. MeLoveBeer - tbd - attending
8. Maple - RyeBrewedBevy - tbd
9. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
10. Seemax - tba - yes indeed 
11. Wolfy (depends on current tasting results/if I'm allowed) - fruit-weizen maybe - too early to say about attending.


----------



## Cocko (9/8/10)

1. Chris - tbd - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. MeLoveBeer - tbd - attending
8. Maple - RyeBrewedBevy - tbd
9. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
10. Seemax - tba - yes indeed 
11. Wolfy (depends on current tasting results/if I'm allowed) - fruit-weizen maybe - too early to say about attending.
12. Cocko - tba - Should be.


----------



## beersatan (9/8/10)

1. Chris - tbd - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. MeLoveBeer - tbd - attending
8. Maple - RyeBrewedBevy - tbd
9. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
10. Seemax - tba - yes indeed 
11. Wolfy (depends on current tasting results/if I'm allowed) - fruit-weizen maybe - too early to say about attending.
12. Cocko - tba - Should be.
13. Beersatan - TBD - TBD


----------



## scott_penno (9/8/10)

1. Chris - tbd - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. MeLoveBeer - tbd - attending
8. Maple - RyeBrewedBevy - tbd
9. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
10. Seemax - tba - yes indeed 
11. Wolfy (depends on current tasting results/if I'm allowed) - fruit-weizen maybe - too early to say about attending.
12. Cocko - tba - Should be.
13. Beersatan - TBD - TBD 
14. sappas - tbd - tbd


----------



## donmateo (9/8/10)

1. Chris - tbd - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. MeLoveBeer - tbd - attending
8. Maple - RyeBrewedBevy - tbd
9. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
10. Seemax - tba - yes indeed 
11. Wolfy (depends on current tasting results/if I'm allowed) - fruit-weizen maybe - too early to say about attending.
12. Cocko - tba - Should be.
13. Beersatan - TBD - TBD 
14. sappas - tbd - tbd
15. Don Mateo - tbd - Attending.


----------



## Holla (9/8/10)

1. Chris - tbd - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. MeLoveBeer - tbd - attending
8. Maple - RyeBrewedBevy - tbd
9. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
10. Seemax - tba - yes indeed 
11. Wolfy (depends on current tasting results/if I'm allowed) - fruit-weizen maybe - too early to say about attending.
12. Cocko - tba - Should be.
13. Beersatan - TBD - TBD 
14. sappas - tbd - tbd
15. Don Mateo - tbd - Attending.
16. Holla - TBD - Attending


----------



## Siborg (9/8/10)

1. Chris - tbd - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. MeLoveBeer - tbd - attending
8. Maple - RyeBrewedBevy - tbd
9. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
10. Seemax - tba - yes indeed 
11. Wolfy (depends on current tasting results/if I'm allowed) - fruit-weizen maybe - too early to say about attending.
12. Cocko - tba - Should be.
13. Beersatan - TBD - TBD 
14. sappas - tbd - tbd
15. Don Mateo - tbd - Attending.
16. Holla - TBD - Attending
17. Siborg - TBD - Attending (HELL YEAH!)


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (11/8/10)

1. Chris - Saison - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. MeLoveBeer - tbd - attending
8. Maple - RyeBrewedBevy - tbd
9. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
10. Seemax - tba - yes indeed 
11. Wolfy (depends on current tasting results/if I'm allowed) - fruit-weizen maybe - too early to say about attending.
12. Cocko - tba - Should be.
13. Beersatan - TBD - TBD 
14. sappas - tbd - tbd
15. Don Mateo - tbd - Attending.
16. Holla - TBD - Attending
17. Siborg - TBD - Attending (HELL YEAH!)


----------



## Leigh (11/8/10)

Crikey, this is early!


1. Chris - Saison - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. MeLoveBeer - tbd - attending
8. Maple - RyeBrewedBevy - tbd
9. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
10. Seemax - tba - yes indeed 
11. Wolfy (depends on current tasting results/if I'm allowed) - fruit-weizen maybe - too early to say about attending.
12. Cocko - tba - Should be.
13. Beersatan - TBD - TBD 
14. sappas - tbd - tbd
15. Don Mateo - tbd - Attending.
16. Holla - TBD - Attending
17. Siborg - TBD - Attending (HELL YEAH!) 
18. Leigh


----------



## Siborg (11/8/10)

Leigh said:


> Crikey, this is early!


Best to start organising early and give everybody plenty of time to try a recipe a few times to perfect it.


----------



## wakkatoo (11/8/10)

Had too much fun last time to miss out on this one. 

1. Chris - Saison - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. MeLoveBeer - tbd - attending
8. Maple - RyeBrewedBevy - tbd
9. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
10. Seemax - tba - yes indeed 
11. Wolfy (depends on current tasting results/if I'm allowed) - fruit-weizen maybe - too early to say about attending.
12. Cocko - tba - Should be.
13. Beersatan - TBD - TBD 
14. sappas - tbd - tbd
15. Don Mateo - tbd - Attending.
16. Holla - TBD - Attending
17. Siborg - TBD - Attending (HELL YEAH!) 
18. Leigh
19. Wakkatoo-TBD-Hopefully


----------



## haysie (11/8/10)

1. Chris - Saison - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. MeLoveBeer - tbd - attending
8. Maple - RyeBrewedBevy - tbd
9. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
10. Seemax - tba - yes indeed 
11. Wolfy (depends on current tasting results/if I'm allowed) - fruit-weizen maybe - too early to say about attending.
12. Cocko - tba - Should be.
13. Beersatan - TBD - TBD 
14. sappas - tbd - tbd
15. Don Mateo - tbd - Attending.
16. Holla - TBD - Attending
17. Siborg - TBD - Attending (HELL YEAH!) 
18. Leigh
19. Wakkatoo-TBD-Hopefully
20. Haysie, short time frame for a good lager, i`ll do by best, attending? wait n see


----------



## Fourstar (11/8/10)

looks like we are getting a good lineup! what about the old hats!?! fents, Rook, dingo?! cat got your tongue?!


----------



## Kleiny (12/8/10)

1. Chris - Saison - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. MeLoveBeer - tbd - attending
8. Maple - RyeBrewedBevy - tbd
9. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
10. Seemax - tba - yes indeed
11. Wolfy (depends on current tasting results/if I'm allowed) - fruit-weizen maybe - too early to say about attending.
12. Cocko - tba - Should be.
13. Beersatan - TBD - TBD
14. sappas - tbd - tbd
15. Don Mateo - tbd - Attending.
16. Holla - TBD - Attending
17. Siborg - TBD - Attending (HELL YEAH!)
18. Leigh
19. Wakkatoo-TBD-Hopefully
20. Haysie, short time frame for a good lager, i`ll do by best, attending? wait n see 
21. Kleiny - Something - Maybe


----------



## Maple (12/8/10)

Given past swaps, and how some ahb'ers bottle, would it not make more sense to limit this swap to 24, to allow for standard batch size, plus a test or 2? I recall a few swaps now that there have been a few 'substitute beers' put in place to make up the number required. 

I'm happy to relinquish my spot if there gets to be a reserve list.


----------



## haysie (12/8/10)

Maple said:


> Given past swaps, and how some ahb'ers bottle, would it not make more sense to limit this swap to 24, to allow for standard batch size, plus a test or 2? I recall a few swaps now that there have been a few 'substitute beers' put in place to make up the number required.
> 
> I'm happy to relinquish my spot if there gets to be a reserve list.




Yeah +1 here, only having this conversation y`day with Arthur who is considering contributing for a first time, 28 bottles volume is a PITA, sure it can be done in a single batch but, not much room for samples etc. My July swap was a 2 brew affair and I wasnt alone by the looks of it.


----------



## Supra-Jim (12/8/10)

1. Chris - Saison - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. MeLoveBeer - tbd - attending
8. Maple - RyeBrewedBevy - tbd
9. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
10. Seemax - tba - yes indeed
11. Wolfy (depends on current tasting results/if I'm allowed) - fruit-weizen maybe - too early to say about attending.
12. Cocko - tba - Should be.
13. Beersatan - TBD - TBD
14. sappas - tbd - tbd
15. Don Mateo - tbd - Attending.
16. Holla - TBD - Attending
17. Siborg - TBD - Attending (HELL YEAH!)
18. Leigh
19. Wakkatoo-TBD-Hopefully
20. Haysie, short time frame for a good lager, i`ll do by best, attending? wait n see 
21. Kleiny - Something - Maybe
22. Shimple - Beer - Maybe

Cheers SJ (on behalf of Shimple)


----------



## zebba (12/8/10)

I have to do the same workarounds for 24 bottles that I do for 28, so that's not a concern for me. BUT, I have had to listen to Warm_beer bitching and moaning about not getting 4*'s celebration ale from the July swap, so I think there is merit in the suggestion...


----------



## Maple (12/8/10)

Zebba said:


> ..., I have had to listen to Warm_beer bitching and moaning about not getting 4*'s celebration ale from the July swap,


Yeah, but look on the bright side, you don't have to listen to him bitch that it was too hoppy for his tender taste-buds h34r:


----------



## haysie (12/8/10)

Adding Arthur as numbers are growing

1. Chris - Saison - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. MeLoveBeer - tbd - attending
8. Maple - RyeBrewedBevy - tbd
9. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
10. Seemax - tba - yes indeed
11. Wolfy (depends on current tasting results/if I'm allowed) - fruit-weizen maybe - too early to say about attending.
12. Cocko - tba - Should be.
13. Beersatan - TBD - TBD
14. sappas - tbd - tbd
15. Don Mateo - tbd - Attending.
16. Holla - TBD - Attending
17. Siborg - TBD - Attending (HELL YEAH!)
18. Leigh
19. Wakkatoo-TBD-Hopefully
20. Haysie, short time frame for a good lager, i`ll do by best, attending? wait n see 
21. Kleiny - Something - Maybe
22. Shimple - Beer - Maybe
23. Arthur- Beer number1 or beer number2, wait n see


----------



## WarmBeer (12/8/10)

My only reticence for limiting the swap to 24 is it then gets a little restictive for new brewers jumping in. True, not a lot of difference between 24 and 28, but historically the last couple of swaps have finalised in between those numbers.

@Zebba - I don't believe I bitched or moaned, Braden wouldn't know how to brew a bad beer. Why don't you go mix some Czech Saaz with some POR, cowboy 

@Maple - I've heard some people with attempt to hide faults in their brewing processes behind an over-abundance of hops and spicy, spicy rye


----------



## Leigh (12/8/10)

It's getting to the point where we may have to do what the Qlders do (no not goats), but have two swaps of say 20-24...


----------



## Maple (12/8/10)

WarmBeer said:


> @Maple - I've heard some people with attempt to hide faults in their brewing processes behind an over-abundance of hops and spicy, spicy rye



I call em multi-purpose ingredients, truth be known...


----------



## brendo (12/8/10)

WarmBeer said:


> @Maple - I've heard some people with attempt to hide faults in their brewing processes behind an over-abundance of hops and spicy, spicy rye



Don't listen to him Maple... love your resin/rye specials mate :beer:


----------



## Fourstar (12/8/10)

Maple said:


> Given past swaps, and how some ahb'ers bottle, would it not make more sense to limit this swap to 24, to allow for standard batch size, plus a test or 2? I recall a few swaps now that there have been a few 'substitute beers' put in place to make up the number required.
> I'm happy to relinquish my spot if there gets to be a reserve list.





haysie said:


> Yeah +1 here, only having this conversation y`day with Arthur who is considering contributing for a first time, 28 bottles volume is a PITA, sure it can be done in a single batch but, not much room for samples etc. My July swap was a 2 brew affair and I wasnt alone by the looks of it.





Zebba said:


> I have to do the same workarounds for 24 bottles that I do for 28, so that's not a concern for me. BUT, I have had to listen to Warm_beer bitching and moaning about not getting 4*'s celebration ale from the July swap, so I think there is merit in the suggestion...




Considering i prefer to filter, keg then bottle and assuming i get 18L into the keg, thats give me 25 bottles at 700ml give or take a few ml with nothing left to spare.

basically i'll get one tester to ensure shes apples (not acetaldehyde) come swap weekend. Its better than filling up the last 4 bottles with something i 'have on hand'.


----------



## haysie (12/8/10)

I vote for 24, with a reserves list and if enough run 2 i.e as Leigh posted. I guess we can chat til the cows come home but in all fairnesss the decision probably should lie with the host, Chris. As he has already posted up the "rules n regs", he is the one whom needs to modify them if at all.


----------



## Wolfy (12/8/10)

Limiting it to 24 is sensible from a beer-production perspective.
However, it does also restrict new attendees since we're already at 23 participants, and it's only been 3 day's since Chris posted this thread.
In addition it seems that there are often 2-3 people who drop out at the last moment, so that would reduce the numbers even more.


----------



## Fourstar (12/8/10)

Wolfy said:


> Limiting it to 24 is sensible from a beer-production perspective.




it also has bearing on those who no chill. aka me.


----------



## Fents (12/8/10)

sorry guys i'll prob sit this one out...first one in a few years i'll be missing just got way to much on and need to concentrate on the bigger fish.


----------



## Fourstar (12/8/10)

Fents said:


> *bigger fish.*



aka kooinda and mini fents! :icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer (12/8/10)

Fents said:


> sorry guys i'll prob sit this one out...first one in a few years i'll be missing just got way to much on and need to concentrate on the bigger fish.


Book in now with the missus for a leave-pass for the night.

Man cannot live on sleep-deprivation and nappy-changes alone!


----------



## Fourstar (12/8/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Book in now with the missus for a leave-pass for the night.
> Man cannot live on sleep-deprivation and nappy-changes alone!




AHB Article has been created. for any attendance changes etc. :icon_chickcheers: 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showarticle=129


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (12/8/10)

Let me preface this by saying that whatever happens, I'm not in the swap, so take the following in that context.

What if the swap had two divisions?

Type 1. I've been brewing for a while, have this killer recipe that I've brewed several/many times before and want to see how it stacks up against other 'been-brewing-for-a-while' brewers' killer recipes. I'm showing you my very best beer and am doing it this way rather than get caught up in the competition scene and having again to explain to my wife that there are no babes in bikinis shading the contestants with beach umbrellas.

Type 2. The Other Sort of Swapper. Those who want to taste a range of other beers for whatever reason or are looking for a reason to change the way they do things or just want to hang out with brewers or whatever...

Being a card-carrying grumpy old fart, I reckon case-swapping should be all about Type 1 plus the day of the swap, but I understand the attraction of Type 2 swapping.

This would allow for many more swap participants and any extra bottles from the brewing could be brought along to the swap for the romance of doing just that.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (12/8/10)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Let me preface this by saying that whatever happens, I'm not in the swap, so take the following in that context.
> 
> What if the swap had two divisions?
> 
> ...



I hear what you're saying, but for me its all about sharing a beer, chewing the fat and perhaps getting some advice and feedback from a wide variety of brewers (both less and more experienced than me). If we were going to break it up into "divisions" or classes of brewers, you could strike me off the list straight away....


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (12/8/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> I hear what you're saying, but for me its all about sharing a beer, chewing the fat and perhaps getting some advice and feedback from a wide variety of brewers (both less and more experienced than me).



I don't see how the two concepts would be incompatible if there was a single swap day? Or am I missing something?


----------



## zebba (12/8/10)

I propose we keep the swap at 28 swappers BUT...

We have 4 divisions of 7 swappers each. Initially, the 4 divisions are randomly filled. During swap tasting, we rank each beer. The bottom 2 from each division get knocked down, the top 2 get knocked up. The bottom 2 of division 4 (the lowest division) get knocked out of the next swap and 2 new swappers come in.

Nothing like some healthy competition to get the brewing juices flowing. Plus it leaves us with plenty of test bottles to ensure the batch is OK.

I _genuinly_ *cough* believe this can work. Who's with me?


----------



## haysie (12/8/10)

"cough"
No Zebba, I dont think can work, how you going to judge the beer? on a 1-10? or pull out the BJCP on every given beer? Beers should not have to be to a style nor ranked.

Good post Spills. I will always have a browse at the contributors before I commit myself, selfish? maybe but I am am going to be putting in some serious effort, and dont really want a swag of "maybes" in return.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (12/8/10)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I don't see how the two concepts would be incompatible if there was a single swap day? Or am I missing something?



Were you proposing that all the super experienced brewers swap brews amongst themselves and the noobs swap amongst themselves? If that's the case, how do I as a noob AG brewer (realitively anyway) gain tasting notes and feedback from experienced brewers?


----------



## WarmBeer (12/8/10)

Spills contribution to the case swap thread:


----------



## zebba (12/8/10)

Is that really what spills proposed?

I don't think you need 10 years of experience to have a pride and joy recipe to showcase. I know that the beer I put in the July swap was something I'd tried to refine to get it how I want it over a few iterations and I believe it represented the best I could brew at that time. The swapping it has given feedback that (I hope) will take me to the next level in my brewing.

A few other people (and I'm not bagging them, please be sure of this!) did something more experimental, treating the swap as something to get out and try some different stuff with other people.

Personally, I like getting a mix of "here is my best, FWIW" and "here's something I thought I'd try - whaddya think?". I understand that some others might not.

IMO, FWIW, etc, etc.


----------



## manticle (12/8/10)

Don't overcomplicate things guys - just brew your best beer that isn't infected, represents you and have a laugh, a good day and a bit of roast pig/goat/pork. If people feel like they get a rough deal then sit a swap or two out, then get back in when the time is right. People who do take part should just make sure they're a bit organised and make a good effort. Sometimes bad beers happen to good brewers.

Spills- in your breakdown of types, I would fit neither. I'm not new but I'm not super experienced either. 

I don't think swaps should become too rigidly competitive. People should just take some pride in what they produce and leave competition to comps. I realise zebba was stirring (only 'cos he told me - I'm a bit thick)

Anyway even though I'm not in this swap, I will be in future ones so thought I'd give my thoughts on it. I also think 28 bottles can stretch the friendship (or at least make it difficult to check what you're giving which is very important in my book) as much as I welcome new faces and flavours.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (12/8/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Were you proposing that all the super experienced brewers swap brews amongst themselves and the noobs swap amongst themselves? If that's the case, how do I as a noob AG brewer (realitively anyway) gain tasting notes and feedback from experienced brewers?



Nope. I'm proposing that it be acknowledged that people look to case swaps for different things and that some of these things can be accommodated, along with more than a single-batch-sized number of swappers. First-In, Best-Dressed doesn't work for people who only read AHB occasionally. Not everyone would or could brew a batch big enough to accommodate 84 participants.

An experienced brewer could participate in the Type 2 swap if they had a beer they wanted to enter into that swap and I guess many would to get feedback on a new technique or recipe or *whatever*.

On the day of the swap, you can choose who you hang out with (assuming consensual barbecuing, etc) and, as I said, any left-over beer brewed for the swap can still be brought along for general tasting...

Edit: I just realised that my current standard batch size would not accommodate a Swap of 28 bottles - I'd have to brew a double-batch...


----------



## WarmBeer (12/8/10)

Here's a simple idea, but it would require consensus.

How about we change the bottling requirement to use the smaller, 650ml bottles you can get from your LHBS?

28 x 650ml = 18.2 lt

This would require people to either buy a bunch of new 650ml bottles (if they don't already have enough), or suck it up and accept that they may get only 650ml back in exchange for the 750ml bottle they put into the swap.

Just chucking it up in the air to see what comes down...


----------



## MeLoveBeer (12/8/10)

WarmBeer said:


> 28 x 650ml = 18.2 lt



If there were 28 people going, wouldn't you only need to provide 27 bottles? (you don't need to take one of your own home and that gives you a sampler)


----------



## brendo (12/8/10)

you bring 28 to save confusion... believe me... 

Bottle size... really not fussed... 

brewing numbers (28 or 24)... again happy to go with the flow, can easily accomodate either requirement...

Split swaps... Spills idea has some merit, but I wouldn't say I necessarily support it. Nothing to stop a second lot of swappers - whether they are accomodated at the same swap day or set up as a second event is another issue, but more attendees that the 28 + random non-swap attendees starts to stretch the friendship for most swap hosts and those that they report to.

Just my 2c worth...


----------



## Wolfy (12/8/10)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> What if the swap had two divisions?
> 
> Type 1. I've been brewing for a while, have this killer recipe that I've brewed
> 
> Type 2. The Other Sort of Swapper.


I think the concept has merit however I'm not sure how it would work out in reality.

The (many) people who have not entered case swaps in the past due to a 'fear' of their beer being judged, could enter a bottle in the case swap and not have to stress about critique.
However, I don't know if that alone is enough to encourage another 20 or so more people, or if they'll even fit at Chris's place!
So unless there are 40+ people interested in swapping beer, one category will have a few entries, and the other would be half empty so it would be pointless.

Then there is the problem of 'division' and how/who decides what beer goes into each category, who will only participate if they are in the 'good' group and all those type of social dynamic issues involved with a 'good' group and a 'not so good' group, because that's how people will think of it even if you use different labels.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (12/8/10)

Wolfy said:


> Then there is the problem of 'division' and how/who decides what beer goes into each category, who will only participate if they are in the 'good' group and all those type of social dynamic issues involved with a 'good' group and a 'not so good' group, because that's how people will think of it even if you use different labels.



What if I expressed it in terms of the Beer rather than the Brewer?

Type 1. Here is a beer I've made several times and I know it to be a forking killer. What do you think? I want what you think to be a forking killer in return.

Type 2. Here is a beer I made. I'm using a technique or an ingredient I've not used much (or at all) before. What do you think? I want some beer you made in return.


----------



## manticle (12/8/10)

That makes a lot more sense. Still not sure the swaps need too much complication though. What they do need is for any participants to recognise that by joining they are making a commitment to make their effort the best they can and KNOW what they are giving others before they give it (even if it's not perfect or to everyone's taste.

We should start a new thread on 'how would you improve the VIC case swaps?'


----------



## pb unleaded (12/8/10)

haysie said:


> Adding Arthur as numbers are growing
> 
> .
> .
> ...




I am in for the first time, it'll probably be beer number #3


----------



## haysie (12/8/10)

Good Idea Manticle

How to Improve Vic Case Swaps


----------



## MeLoveBeer (13/8/10)

Got to say that my enthusiasm for the swap is dropping... reckon I'm going to attend and bring a keg rather than bottle swap (seems too hard).

I'll brew and bottle something all the same, so if you need someone to make up the magic 28 let me know.

1. Chris - Saison - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. Maple - RyeBrewedBevy - tbd
8. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
9. Seemax - tba - yes indeed
10. Wolfy (depends on current tasting results/if I'm allowed) - fruit-weizen maybe - too early to say about attending.
11. Cocko - tba - Should be.
12. Beersatan - TBD - TBD
13. sappas - tbd - tbd
14. Don Mateo - tbd - Attending.
15. Holla - TBD - Attending
16. Siborg - TBD - Attending (HELL YEAH!)
17. Leigh
18. Wakkatoo-TBD-Hopefully
19. Haysie, short time frame for a good lager, i`ll do by best, attending? wait n see 
20. Kleiny - Something - Maybe
21. Shimple - Beer - Maybe
22. Arthur- Beer number1 or beer number2, wait n see

On the bench:
MeLoveBeer - keg of something - attending


----------



## Siborg (13/8/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Got to say that my enthusiasm for the swap is dropping... reckon I'm going to attend and bring a keg rather than bottle swap (seems too hard).
> 
> I'll brew and bottle something all the same, so if you need someone to make up the magic 28 let me know.
> 
> ...



Seriously mate, not that hard. I had my doubts before entering in the last one, but I'm sold. And due to the quality of the other swappers' beers, I'm even more keen to brew something awesome for the next one. Not that my xmas in July swap beer was a pushover, according to the comments it was quite good. But for the next one, I know I wanna brew a show stopper and work on it over the coming months. And then, I'll have a house recipe that I can perfect and use some of the recommendations of the other brewers at the swap.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (13/8/10)

Siborg said:


> Seriously mate, not that hard. I had my doubts before entering in the last one, but I'm sold. And due to the quality of the other swappers' beers, I'm even more keen to brew something awesome for the next one. Not that my xmas in July swap beer was a pushover, according to the comments it was quite good. But for the next one, I know I wanna brew a show stopper and work on it over the coming months. And then, I'll have a house recipe that I can perfect and use some of the recommendations of the other brewers at the swap.



Yeh I know, but have a fairly new rig and can't be sure that I can knock out a top notch drop. Best to just come along, see how its done and just contribute a keg to the get together.


----------



## Supra-Jim (13/8/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Yeh I know, but have a fairly new rig and can't be sure that I can knock out a top notch drop. Best to just come along, see how its done and just contribute a keg to the get together.



Brew the best you can, add it to the mix and get some feedback. I know all these discussions seem a little heavy and could easily be a disincentive, but the whole thing in generally a lot more relaxed and friendly than these threads are making out.

Get in, have a go and have some fun!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Maple (13/8/10)

you know what, this thing (as the way the site is going as well) has just got a bit too contentious. I liked the old days. F-it, I'm out. Enjoy fellas, and good luck with it. I retract any comments / suggestions / ideas I may have previously put forth, notwithstanding those which may have been incorporated through reference.

l8r

1. Chris - Saison - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
8. Seemax - tba - yes indeed
9. Wolfy (depends on current tasting results/if I'm allowed) - fruit-weizen maybe - too early to say about attending.
10. Cocko - tba - Should be.
11. Beersatan - TBD - TBD
12. sappas - tbd - tbd
13. Don Mateo - tbd - Attending.
14. Holla - TBD - Attending
15. Siborg - TBD - Attending (HELL YEAH!)
16. Leigh
17. Wakkatoo-TBD-Hopefully
18. Haysie, short time frame for a good lager, i`ll do by best, attending? wait n see
19. Kleiny - Something - Maybe
20. Shimple - Beer - Maybe
21. Arthur- Beer number1 or beer number2, wait n see

On the bench:
MeLoveBeer - keg of something - attending


----------



## Siborg (13/8/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> Brew the best you can, add it to the mix and get some feedback. I know all these discussions seem a little heavy and could easily be a disincentive, but the whole thing in generally a lot more relaxed and friendly than these threads are making out.
> 
> Get in, have a go and have some fun!
> 
> Cheers SJ



+1

I'd only knocked out 2 or 3 brews on my rig before brewing my last swap beer. Don't worry about it, brew your best and if its infected: bad luck, pull out and try again. Saying that, if you have a decent cleaning strategy you shouldn't get infections.

Really it is an awesome day. 

That sucks, Maple. Still haven't had one of your rye beers. I know how you feel though.


----------



## Supra-Jim (13/8/10)

Sorry to hear that Maple (though i understand where you're coming from), was looking forward to some hoppy rye goodness!

Cheers SJ


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (13/8/10)

Bloody hell ... turn your back for a day or so and look what happens.

No Fents, no Maple, peps dropping out left right and center!

Well seeing how everybody else has piped up here is my 2c worth.

If you want to have a great day. Hang out with a bunch of really good brewers. Try some awesome beers. Maybe learn a thing or two. Then come along to the case swap day regardless of whether you want to participate or not.

Can we please not change the rules for the up coming swap, but make improvements for the next one?

As already pointed out, people are primarily entering for lots of different reasons, if you don't think you are getting anything out of it, don't enter the swap. 

For me it is as simple as getting a bunch of beer other than my own to try.

I think setting too many rules, conditions, ways of swapping etc is going to be hard to administrate, will turn of newbies and end up with a much diminished outcome.


----------



## Supra-Jim (13/8/10)

Thanks for stepping in a laying down the law Chris! esp. as your the boss/host on this swap!

Cheers SJ


----------



## MeLoveBeer (13/8/10)

Chris Taylor said:


> If you want to have a great day. Hang out with a bunch of really good brewers. Try some awesome beers. Maybe learn a thing or two. Then come along to the case swap day regardless of whether you want to participate or not.



I'll be there Chris, just have concerns about reaching participants lofty standards for the swap part of the day.

OT Chris, hows that Rye beer from Sunday shaping up?


----------



## Kleiny (13/8/10)

1. Chris - Saison - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
8. Seemax - tba - yes indeed
9. Wolfy (depends on current tasting results/if I'm allowed) - fruit-weizen maybe - too early to say about attending.
10. Cocko - tba - Should be.
11. Beersatan - TBD - TBD
12. sappas - tbd - tbd
13. Don Mateo - tbd - Attending.
14. Holla - TBD - Attending
15. Siborg - TBD - Attending (HELL YEAH!)
16. Leigh
17. Wakkatoo-TBD-Hopefully
18. Haysie, short time frame for a good lager, i`ll do by best, attending? wait n see
19. Shimple - Beer - Maybe
20. Arthur- Beer number1 or beer number2, wait n see


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (13/8/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> Thanks for stepping in a laying down the law Chris! esp. as your the boss/host on this swap!
> 
> Cheers SJ




No laws here SJ ... just a fan of keeping it simple and having a good time. ... hopefully I have not offended too many yet


----------



## Supra-Jim (13/8/10)

No laws eh, swap day could get very messy indeed Chris!  

Nonetheless it is good to see you push to keep it simple and open to all those willing to attend/participate in the spirit in which these events were intended. Good beer, good people, good fun!

Cheers SJ


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (13/8/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> I'll be there Chris, just have concerns about reaching participants lofty standards for the swap part of the day.
> 
> OT Chris, hows that Rye beer from Sunday shaping up?




MeLoveBeer ... not sure about lofty standards, my last beer appears to have not reached those heights, and I am sure most of us have had ones that where not so good. 

Think the point is that you dont opportunistically throw in any old crap that to try and get decent beer back. Given the level of public exposure we all get, I dont see too many doing that.


The rye is sitting in some cubes waiting for Pete to get some yeast in .. hope to get it underway next week.

The brew day went from bad to worse for us ... but that is another story.


----------



## zebba (13/8/10)

You're is so far my fav from last swap Chris. Only 6 or 7 beers in though so early days. Can't kick this damn cold...


----------



## Siborg (13/8/10)

Chris Taylor said:


> MeLoveBeer ... not sure about lofty standards, my last beer appears to have not reached those heights, and I am sure most of us have had ones that where not so good.
> 
> Think the point is that you dont opportunistically throw in any old crap that to try and get decent beer back. Given the level of public exposure we all get, I dont see too many doing that.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more Chris. Just do it, melovebeer!


----------



## MeLoveBeer (13/8/10)

1. Chris - Saison - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
8. Seemax - tba - yes indeed
9. Wolfy (depends on current tasting results/if I'm allowed) - fruit-weizen maybe - too early to say about attending.
10. Cocko - tba - Should be.
11. Beersatan - TBD - TBD
12. sappas - tbd - tbd
13. Don Mateo - tbd - Attending.
14. Holla - TBD - Attending
15. Siborg - TBD - Attending (HELL YEAH!)
16. Leigh
17. Wakkatoo-TBD-Hopefully
18. Haysie, short time frame for a good lager, i`ll do by best, attending? wait n see
19. Shimple - Beer - Maybe
20. Arthur- Beer number1 or beer number2, wait n see
21. MeLoveBeer - Irish Red (I think) - attending


----------



## Siborg (13/8/10)

Good to see you back on board, melovebeer. Trust me, brew with care, keep everything sanitised, you'll be fine.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (13/8/10)

Siborg said:


> Good to see you back on board, melovebeer. Trust me, brew with care, keep everything sanitised, you'll be fine.



Thanks Siborg. I'm pretty careful and have never had an infected batch (touch wood). Its just caused me to plan for one of my tried and proven recipes rather than having a crack at something a little more ambitious (I'll save the ambitious brews for Melbourne Brewer meetings).


----------



## Siborg (13/8/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Thanks Siborg. I'm pretty careful and have never had an infected batch (touch wood). Its just caused me to plan for one of my tried and proven recipes rather than having a crack at something a little more ambitious (I'll save the ambitious brews for Melbourne Brewer meetings).


Good idea man. I fluked it with a first time recipe for the last swap. But I plan on developing a "house" recipe. So I'll be experimenting over the coming months to produce something consistently great.


----------



## Fourstar (13/8/10)

what the hell is going on with the numbers?!?!?! if you are in or out of the swap. put it in the wiki article... i have seen myself jump from number 9 to 8 to 7 and back again over the space of three posts.

i'll take kleiny and maple out as it looks like they have omitted themsleves "with general soreness" 

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Chris - Saison - attending
2. Zebba - tbd - possibly
3. WarmBeer - beer - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - tbd -try to- promise to use CPBF to have a level of confidence.
6. Brendo - tbd - would be rude not to given it is 5 mins up the road
7. MeLoveBeer - tbd - attending
8. Fourstar - TBA - Attending
9. Seemax - tba - yes indeed
10. Wolfy - fruit or honey beer - too early to say about attending.
11. Cocko - tba - Should be.
12. Beersatan - TBD - TBD
13. sappas - tbd - tbd
14. Don Mateo - tbd - Attending.
15. Holla - TBD - Attending
16. Siborg - TBD - Attending (HELL YEAH!)
17. Leigh
18. Wakkatoo-TBD-Hopefully
19. Haysie, short time frame for a good lager, i`ll do by best, attending? wait n see
20. Shimple - Beer - Maybe
21. Arthur- Beer number1 or beer number2, wait n see 

if you're missing, tuff titties. Add it to the wiki, dont blame me.


ONLY UPDATE ON THE WIKI FROM NOW ON!

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...edit&id=129


----------



## Wolfy (13/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> what the hell is going on with the numbers?!?!?! if you are in or out of the swap. put it in the wiki article... i have seen myself jump from number 9 to 8 to 7 and back again over the space of three posts.
> 
> ONLY UPDATE ON THE WIKI FROM NOW ON!
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...edit&id=129


LOL, I noticed that last night, but didn't say anything since some people are already stressed about confrontation and contentious issues.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (13/8/10)

Sorry guys, I knew no better (but do now).


----------



## Fourstar (13/8/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Sorry guys, I knew no better (but do now).



one bad apple ruins the bunch! 

Maybe i should leave.... h34r: 


:lol:


----------



## MeLoveBeer (13/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> Maybe i should leave.... h34r:



Thinking I'm going to leave work anyway... want the weekend to start already


----------



## Siborg (13/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> what the hell is going on with the numbers?!?!?! if you are in or out of the swap. put it in the wiki article... i have seen myself jump from number 9 to 8 to 7 and back again over the space of three posts.
> 
> i'll take kleiny and maple out as it looks like they have omitted themsleves "with general soreness"
> 
> ...




That's it, you've hurt my feelings now... I'm pulling out :lol:


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (13/8/10)

Siborg said:


> That's it, you've hurt my feelings now... I'm pulling out :lol:




Just drink more ... should numb the feelings eventually


----------



## manticle (13/8/10)

Depending on how uni work is going (and my brain) I may attend for a few hours. I'll probably try and time it with something roasted.


----------



## Leigh (14/8/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Thanks Siborg. I'm pretty careful and have never had an infected batch (touch wood). Its just caused me to plan for one of my tried and proven recipes rather than having a crack at something a little more ambitious (I'll save the ambitious brews for Melbourne Brewer meetings).



Have only had one infected batch to date (touch wood), and it was the last Xmas case swap  Was OK going into the bottles, but foul a few weeks later...

I will pull out if similar happens this time, but have a decent brew schedule between now and than, so should come up with at least 1 good batch


----------



## haysie (15/8/10)

Chris Taylor said:


> Bloody hell ... turn your back for a day or so and look what happens.
> 
> No Fents, no Maple, peps dropping out left right and center!
> 
> ...




Chris, Is there a cut off date? Or its open til the last minute? I guess what I am asking is, regardless of numbers now,yesterday,tomorrow and in 4 weeks, we all have to brew 28 bottles? <_<

Going with the last swap, at some stage it looked 24, 25, 26 and people were generally happy they had a breather/taster, then at the last minute those spots were made up. It doesnt look like it will get to 28 at this stage which is great IMO, but do we brew for 28? Seems a wee bit silly, i.e 24 participants, then come October some punters spot the thread up and "yeah why not" the limits 28. Then if we dont get those punters we brewed 28 for what reason?
I`ll continue to argue the 28, a high number (majority) of swappers think its too many, the number doesnt work fermenters or cornies and needs updating!
Cheers


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (15/8/10)

haysie said:


> Chris, Is there a cut off date? Or its open til the last minute? I guess what I am asking is, regardless of numbers now,yesterday,tomorrow and in 4 weeks, we all have to brew 28 bottles? <_<
> 
> Going with the last swap, at some stage it looked 24, 25, 26 and people were generally happy they had a breather/taster, then at the last minute those spots were made up. It doesnt look like it will get to 28 at this stage which is great IMO, but do we brew for 28? Seems a wee bit silly, i.e 24 participants, then come October some punters spot the thread up and "yeah why not" the limits 28. Then if we dont get those punters we brewed 28 for what reason?
> I`ll continue to argue the 28, a high number (majority) of swappers think its too many, the number doesnt work fermenters or cornies and needs updating!
> Cheers



Good idea Haysie, if no one objects how about we put a cut off date of 4 weeks out (so approx mid Oct) for peak numbers. That way we should all know in plenty of time the how many to cater for. Others wanting to attend after that date can go on the reserve list or just come as a visitors.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (1/9/10)

Hi All,

If you are planning on attending the case swap can you please vote on the preffered date.

I have set up a new thread with a poll topic here.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=47551

Cheers

Chris


----------



## haysie (1/9/10)

21 only!, Great a number that works brewers and not bakers. In for either date but not brewing more than 24.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (3/9/10)

Ok think it is pretty obvious from the poll, so am fixing the date as Sat 20th November


----------



## brendo (27/9/10)

Alright guys... after much debating with myself over the last month or so I have decided that I am not going to be a brewing particpant for the swap.

I am still planning on attending and being part of the day - but I really don't have the time to brew "for yet another thing" at this point in time - so gunna sit it out.

Looking forward to the day and sharing some beers - as per usual.

Brendo


----------



## wakkatoo (27/9/10)

I've had to pull out as well. It's always a nuts time of the year for me but is getting ridiculous this time around. Better I pull out now. Will see how I go re: attending.


----------



## haysie (4/10/10)

5-6 weeks to go.
Onya bikes and get brewing. The numbers look sensational :icon_cheers: .

Whats for dinner Tails? Any sleeping quarters available?


----------



## WarmBeer (4/10/10)

Leave pass for the 20th organised? ... check
Recipe selected? ... check
Grains & hops on hand? ... check
New Italian spiral burner? ... somewhere between here and Adelaide!

Aus Post willing, I'll be brewing up a Black IPA this Friday night. Roll on November.


----------



## mxd (4/10/10)

I just put an ESB in the fermenter, it's a new recipe so "here's hoping" it's better than the ESB I put in for Vicbrew.


----------



## manticle (4/10/10)

If anybody here needs coopers longnecks for bottling let me know. I have enough to do definitely one and possibly two cases worth. Ithey will require pickup from West Brunswick and a bottle of your finest but in return I guarantee they will be clean. Rinsing and sanitation will be up to you. Let me know via PM - if nothing heard in two days from now, I'll advertise them in my regular thread.


----------



## haysie (4/10/10)

mxd said:


> I just put an ESB in the fermenter, it's a new recipe so "here's hoping" it's better than the ESB I put in for Vicbrew.




I put in an English Best which was "as listed and judged" an Aussie Bitter :lol: My faarkyup nevertheless(half cut filling forms in). Probably another lager for me, Gotta keep practising.


----------



## Leigh (4/10/10)

Tossing up between an Irish Red (have a cube), a golden ale or an Aussie Pale Ale...decisions, decisions...


----------



## Wolfy (4/10/10)

haysie said:


> 5-6 weeks to go. Onya bikes and get brewing.


I was planning to brew a honey/wheat ale, but maybe I should re-brew the Myrtle Weizen from the ANHC comp.
Would you and Chris want/drink a whole bottle of it if I toned down the lemon-myrtle a bit (as per the suggestion in the judging notes)?


manticle said:


> If anybody here needs coopers longnecks for bottling let me know.


I brought home 2 back-packs (one each day) full of bottles from VicBrew.


----------



## zebba (5/10/10)

Time wise I thought I'd have more, so my "test" batch is now my swap batch - something that can only happen with the numbers as they are (it's not a full-size batch).

It's a Vienna inspired lager, hopped with hersbrucker and (here is the "test" part) some simcoe, hoping the piney notes from the simcoe would make the hersbrucker "pop" a little more, but still trying to be subtle and malty so that it isn't too far off its Vienna roots. It's currently in a cube lagering away @ 1.5 degrees, to be bottled and tested shortly. Samples have tasted good so far, for a lager, which traditionally in my experience haven't tasted great from the fermenter but come good in the bottle.

I may still pull out though. Like I say, it was meant to be a test batch and bottled a few weeks back, giving me time to brew up an actual batch around last week - either to this recipe or my regular tried-and-true vienna lager. If it's sub par, or it doesn't fill enough bottles, I will have to pull out. Fingers crossed either way I'll be able to make the day.


----------



## haysie (5/10/10)

Wolfy said:


> I was planning to brew a honey/wheat ale, but maybe I should re-brew the Myrtle Weizen from the ANHC comp.
> Would you and Chris want/drink a whole bottle of it if I toned down the lemon-myrtle a bit (as per the suggestion in the judging notes)?



Either should be very drinkable but there are impatient swappers lurking  

I`M all for some "clean" washed Ist gen, slants, splits yeast swapping on the day as well.

If it helps Chris, I can bring along my keg convert spit and do some meat, If Leigh brings his spit as well we can cook up plenty!

Looks like Melbourne Brewers are having a club fishing trip the same weekend? Which is a bitch because I like fishing and drinking, this time the xcase wins though.

edit, am also putting my name down for a bed!


----------



## Siborg (5/10/10)

Do I go amber ale take 2? Or try something bold? Ideas?

I have my scottish ale for the ANHC club night in a bottle carbing up. I'll try it in a couple of weeks, but its tasting pretty good so far... may be a contender.


----------



## fcmcg (5/10/10)

November is just too nutz for me to even consider coming along , even as a non-swap attendee...
At least this way , i won't pike early.. h34r: 
Hope everyone has a great day !
I'll prob be back on board for xmas in july...which i'm still drinking...got 8 and 9 in the fridge...
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Wolfy (5/10/10)

fergthebrewer said:


> I'll prob be back on board for xmas in july...which i'm still drinking...got 8 and 9 in the fridge...


From the comments in this thread and elsewhere, there may not be enough interest for 2 per year.


----------



## fcmcg (5/10/10)

Wolfy said:


> From the comments in this thread and elsewhere, there may not be enough interest for 2 per year.


I guess also , Wolfy , i'm secretary of Westgate , Braden and Brendo are involved with Melb brewers...and i'm sure there are others in the swap who are active club members...it can become a bit of a negotiation with SWMBO too...that doesn't help matters...there is alot on the beer calendar....
Ok if its once a year ...so be it...
Cheers
Ferg
BTW...thanks once again for all your efforts with the yeasts...


----------



## WarmBeer (6/10/10)

fergthebrewer said:


> At least this way , i won't pike early.. h34r:


Maybe you should turn up to the day, even if just to re-coup some lost honour


----------



## Fourstar (6/10/10)

fergthebrewer said:


> I guess also , Wolfy , i'm secretary of Westgate , Braden and Brendo are involved with Melb brewers...and i'm sure there are others in the swap who are active club members...it can become a bit of a negotiation with SWMBO too...that doesn't help matters...there is alot on the beer calendar....
> Ok if its once a year ...so be it...
> Cheers
> Ferg
> BTW...thanks once again for all your efforts with the yeasts...



not to mention i have brewed the following beers *not *for myself this year.

2x beers for a mates birthday
Club night beer for ANHC.
MB Annual dinner beer.
Xmas in July Swap
and now 
Xmas Case Sawp beer.

6 out of 27 batches this year, 20% going to other people at this stage. i'd just like to knock out a few batches for msyelf, i think brendo is also in the same boat. It akes abit of the fun out of it if you dont get to enjoy most of the fruits.

At the end of the day im committed to this swap and im planning to enter something that most have never sampled. Yes, at this stage im penciling in the Kentucky Common. :beerbang: if that fails, im sure one of the next few english bitters ive got planned wont go astray.


----------



## mxd (6/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> not to mention i have brewed the following beers *not *for myself this year.
> 
> 2x beers for a mates birthday
> Club night beer for ANHC.
> ...



Hey 4*

Do you do 40 ltr batches or 20 lt ? I've just gone to always doing 40 ltr batches and been brewing excesivaly over the last 6 to 8 weeks and am now in the wonderfull position of 1x9ltr and 4 x 20 ltr kegs (full and conditioning) , 6x19 ltr kegs in progress (3 < half full, 3>80%) and 5 cubes and 1 in the fermenting.


Matt


----------



## Siborg (6/10/10)

That's what I need to do, especially now that I have 3 taps and 4 kegs. I just need to brew every opportunity I get. Once I get off my arse and build my hopper/base for my crankandstein, I have no excuse. I have plenty of grain, hops and yeast.


----------



## Fourstar (6/10/10)

mxd said:


> Hey 4*
> Do you do 40 ltr batches or 20 lt ? I've just gone to always doing 40 ltr batches and been brewing excesivaly over the last 6 to 8 weeks and am now in the wonderfull position of 1x9ltr and 4 x 20 ltr kegs (full and conditioning) , 6x19 ltr kegs in progress (3 < half full, 3>80%) and 5 cubes and 1 in the fermenting.
> Matt



Thanks to the boys that donted some brewing 'vessels' to me, i'll be able to perform 40L batches very soon. Anyone ordered from Geordi for stainless fittings?


----------



## mxd (6/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> Thanks to the boys that donted some brewing 'vessels' to me, i'll be able to perform 40L batches very soon. Anyone ordered from Geordi for stainless fittings?



I have bought stuff from them and also got them to do the welding and some hole drilling stuff. They were good but I thought a little exy on the $ (the hourly rate was fine, it just took longer than I thought or more importantly what they estimated).

If you need something to do a big weekend or weeknights (I found week nights great, set time on HLT mash-in when I get home, start mash-out just before kids bedtime then be all cleaned up (pissed as well) by 10:30pm.) of brewing I may be able to assist, just let me know.


----------



## WarmBeer (6/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> Thanks to the boys that donted some brewing 'vessels' to me, i'll be able to perform 40L batches very soon. Anyone ordered from Geordi for stainless fittings?


I've got cam-locks, ball-valves and hose clamps, all from Geordie.

Good parts, good service, and an awesome range.

Here's one I prepared earlier

Just make sure to plan ahead and order all your parts at once, you get a better chance of things fitting together incase there are some shifts in their engineering tolerances.


----------



## Fourstar (6/10/10)

hmm, are their hosetails reduced bore? the one i got from CB'er was so it seems pointless to get full bore valves because of this. The upside is cleaning i guess.


----------



## WarmBeer (6/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> hmm, are their hosetails reduced bore? the one i got from CB'er was so it seems pointless to get full bore valves because of this. The upside is cleaning i guess.


Yeah, the ones I've got are reduced bore.

Give them a call, they can probably sort you out with something. Still, any hose-tail connection is going to need to be at least slightly smaller ID than the ID of the hose you're inserting it into.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (6/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> Thanks to the boys that donted some brewing 'vessels' to me, i'll be able to perform 40L batches very soon. Anyone ordered from Geordi for stainless fittings?



I'm in much the same boat mate and will be racing you to get my second 'vessel' converted (it'll be a 50L tun). The prob I have currently is finding somewhere to store these extra cornies (kegerator only holds 3 and the weather is getting too warm to store them in the shed).


----------



## Fourstar (6/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Yeah, the ones I've got are reduced bore.
> 
> Give them a call, they can probably sort you out with something. Still, any hose-tail connection is going to need to be at least slightly smaller ID than the ID of the hose you're inserting it into.



yeah but a 3mm ID~ compared to a full bore ballvalve of 12mm is a big difference, just pointless spending more on a full bore then there is a severe bottleneck as it stands.

so did you have issues with parts not fitting due to engineering tolerances? as i was planning on getting some kit from beerbelly that was cheaper as i also wanted to get a wort diverter/pickup tube as well as a false bottom.


----------



## WarmBeer (6/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> yeah but a 3mm ID~ compared to a full bore ballvalve of 12mm is a big difference, just pointless spending more on a full bore then there is a severe bottleneck as it stands.
> 
> so did you have issues with parts not fitting due to engineering tolerances? as i was planning on getting some kit from beerbelly that was cheaper as i also wanted to get a wort diverter/pickup tube as well as a false bottom.


Will measure the ID of my hose-tail tonight, assuming I remember, but it's definitely > 3mm, probably 10mm.

The bit about the engineering tolerances was that they fit pretty tight, and I've heard that 12mm camlock parts from different manufacturers aren't always compatible with each other. Buying them all at the one time ensure everything should just fit. Geordie don't manufacture the camlocks themselves, so no guarantee that the supplier they're using today will be the same supplier in 12 months time.


----------



## Supra-Jim (6/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> yeah but a 3mm ID~ compared to a full bore ballvalve of 12mm is a big difference, just pointless spending more on a full bore then there is a severe bottleneck as it stands.
> 
> so did you have issues with parts not fitting due to engineering tolerances? as i was planning on getting some kit from beerbelly that was cheaper as i also wanted to get a wort diverter/pickup tube as well as a false bottom.



I take it you're using threaded fittings? If so, as long as you stick with one thread type you should not have issues. Worth noting too NPT and BSP are compatible for 1/2" sizes (common for us HBer's) but not in other sizes.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar (6/10/10)

Good to know supra! I'll have all BSP by the sounds of things anyway.

Fuggit, reduced bore or not there is always going to be a bottleneck with the hosetail and im not concerned about super-ultra-mega fast flow so they should do the job.

i just hope when it comes to the welding my mate doesnt blow a hole the size of the grand canyon in the stainless! :lol:


----------



## Vitalstatistix (6/10/10)

Hi everybody,

I have just moved to Melbourne from Sydney and am looking to get involved in the Melbourne homebrew scene. I have been AG home brewing for close to 1.5 years and would like to join the case swap. Is it too late or anything?

Also I live in the Brunswick area and Mooroolbark seems like a long way away, is there any public transport out that way or will I have to drive and not sample too much on the day?


:icon_cheers:


----------



## haysie (6/10/10)

Vitalstatistix said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have just moved to Melbourne from Sydney and am looking to get involved in the Melbourne homebrew scene. I have been AG home brewing for close to 1.5 years and would like to join the case swap. Is it too late or anything?
> 
> ...




Welcome aboard! Of course you can join in and there are plenty of guys in your neck of the woods that may offer some transport/alternatives.
Dont forget to add yourself to the Wiki thing that I can never find :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfy (6/10/10)

Wiki/Article thing: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=129

If the list is not full (it's not yet) just add your name, brew the beer, and come along on the day.


----------



## mxd (6/10/10)

Vitalstatistix said:


> Also I live in the Brunswick area and Mooroolbark seems like a long way away, is there any public transport out that way or will I have to drive and not sample too much on the day?
> 
> 
> :icon_cheers:




From Brunswick you'll have to head to the CBD, then jump on a (one or 2 of em) Ringwood/croydon/liilydale train.


----------



## fcmcg (6/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Maybe you should turn up to the day, even if just to re-coup some lost honour


Warm beer...i hear ya...i still feel embarassed...but nevertheless...i wasnt the first and i wont be the last lol !


----------



## fcmcg (6/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> not to mention i have brewed the following beers *not *for myself this year.
> 
> 2x beers for a mates birthday
> Club night beer for ANHC.
> ...


I'm in the same boat.....and i brew 40 litres...
4 beers for GF day mark 1 ..all gone...had to yell to a brewclub member , who came thru with a keg for part 2-the Pies Win the Premiership !!!!!!!
2 beers for the Westgate Demo day and bus trip......gone
1 beer for Westgate xmas in July...gone
1 beer forANHC club night.... ( conditioning)
4 split batches.... ( 2 cubes still to ferment)
It can sometimes be an expensive hobby for you and absolute gold for everyone else...but i suspect you love the look on people's faces ,when you tell them " i made it.."...i know i do !
HOWEVER...
On Grand final day part1 ( Go Pies !!!) , i put a tip jar next to my 50 x 200ml beer glasses ....
I put 5 cents into it , to kick it off ( that's all i had in my pocket at the time)...
How much , do you reckon was in the tip jar at the end of the day ??

Yep...

FIVE Cents !! LOL  

I'm hoping they were too pissed to see the tip jar lol

Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Cocko (6/10/10)

fergthebrewer said:


> Warm beer...i hear ya...i still feel embarassed...but nevertheless...i wasnt the first and i wont be the last lol !




You are legend Ferg.. I already have one skinned up for ya! h34r: 

Seriously tho, it is a great day to hang out with great people and have great time... whatever happens on the road trip...

Come on people, a good swap is a great day, followed by 28 great beers to experience! From what I have seen anyway....

I have signed up hoping that MXD will brew the same beer he did in xmas in july swap, and 4* will fold and throw a SNCA at us etc.. but if they dont I am out Jokes... 

AND, I look forward to [hopefully] making it to a place full of beer, beer brewers, great convo and.... yahtzee!  

:icon_drunk:


----------



## manticle (6/10/10)

Vitalstatistix said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have just moved to Melbourne from Sydney and am looking to get involved in the Melbourne homebrew scene. I have been AG home brewing for close to 1.5 years and would like to join the case swap. Is it too late or anything?
> 
> ...



If I go to the case swap (be getting a lift with someone else and not sure at this point) I'll give you a hoi. Also happy to meet for a beer or a brewday one day as I'm down the road.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (6/10/10)

haysie said:


> 5-6 weeks to go.
> Onya bikes and get brewing. The numbers look sensational :icon_cheers: .
> 
> Whats for dinner Tails? Any sleeping quarters available?



Planning the usual spit roast and sides ... maybe even a salad or two.

Plenty of room to crash, even a few beds available.


----------



## Fourstar (7/10/10)

Chris Taylor said:


> Plenty of room to crash, *even a few beds available.*



Click Click Boom! 

6 weeks to go kiddies.

better start up those fermenters, its not that long!


----------



## haysie (7/10/10)

Chris Taylor said:


> *Plenty of room to crash*, even a few beds available.



I`ll have her on notice for a p/up justin......

Beer I got no idea. I am pitching to a Marzen and a Pilsner this arvo, I have a Aussie POR Lager storing, a Burton Best Bitter fermentng and have an American Brown planned for Sunday. Hopefully one of those <_<


----------



## Vitalstatistix (7/10/10)

Thanks all, looking forward to meeting everyone! Just need to decide what to brew... oh and finish unpacking and reassembling all of my brewing gear 



manticle said:


> If I go to the case swap (be getting a lift with someone else and not sure at this point) I'll give you a hoi. Also happy to meet for a beer or a brewday one day as I'm down the road.


A hoi would be great, thanks. A beer or brewday sounds awesome. 

:icon_offtopic: 
Also any advise on good beer bars and bottleshops would be greatly apreciated too.

Cheers!


----------



## manticle (7/10/10)

Cnr hope street and Melville rd in west brunswick has an unassuming little asian grocer/bottleshop. Good, limited range: sells schofferhoffer, chimay, orval, erdinger, duvel, a variety of Australian micro stuff including white rabbit, a reasonable squire range, some crappy euro lagers, asian lagers, a variety of ciders including three oaks, magners and bulmers and all at very good prices (chimay blue = $7.50)

Further afield but OK if you drive or even ride a bike is the world beer shop at the edge of essondon and brunswick west. Continuation of albion street - actual address is primrose street, essendon. 300 odd beers including rochefort, sam smith's, leffe and many, many more. More expensive but a great range.

Bars - bar etiquette which I haven't been to but is on Sydney Rd. Beer menu is very good. Bar fred in North Carlton would be my pick of the bunch. Nicholson street, North Carlton which is just on the edge of east brunswick (opposite the railway hotel, near brunswick road). Great beer bar (their focus is beer) and knowledgeable staff. Google will find you a menu. Good pizzas too.

Edinburgh castle usually has a couple of decent beers on tap - fresh tasting guiness, three ravens etc. Also some regular rotations.
Brunswick green has a few decent beers in the fridge - three ravens, monteith's etc.

Both the latter are on Sydney Rd.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (7/10/10)

manticle said:


> Cnr hope street and Melville rd in west brunswick has an unassuming little asian grocer/bottleshop. Good, limited range: sells schofferhoffer, chimay, orval, erdinger, duvel, a variety of Australian micro stuff including white rabbit, a reasonable squire range, some crappy euro lagers, asian lagers, a variety of ciders including three oaks, magners and bulmers and all at very good prices (chimay blue = $7.50)
> 
> Further afield but OK if you drive or even ride a bike is the world beer shop at the edge of essondon and brunswick west. Continuation of albion street - actual address is primrose street, essendon. 300 odd beers including rochefort, sam smith's, leffe and many, many more. More expensive but a great range.
> 
> ...




Awesome stuff! thanks manticle, very much apreciated.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (7/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> better start up those fermenters, its not that long!



Finally got my brew into the fermenter this evening and hoping for the best Irish Red I've brewed yet; 6 weeks will be tight, but should be able to turn out a decent drop between now and the swap.

Massively hoping that there are a couple of top notch english, scotish or english ales amongst the contributions (am looking for another style to move on to).


----------



## moonshine (18/10/10)

Look forward to catching up with you all again. Don't know what i'm brewing yet (have to c if the dark ale in the tub is worth it when i bottle)


----------



## Fourstar (18/10/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Finally got my brew into the fermenter this evening and hoping for the best Irish Red I've brewed yet; 6 weeks will be tight, but should be able to turn out a decent drop between now and the swap.



Well my starter is ready for the kentucky common... now ive just goto brew it! h34r: 

i'll be top cropping so when i dump it onto the EPA tomorrow, that should give me a few nights to get the common ready.

damn i like to cut things short.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (18/10/10)

Hi All,

Looks like we have a good selection again for the swap.

As previously discussed, we are fast approaching the 1 month cut off date for new entries to the list.

Here it is as it stands on the wiki.

1. Chris - Saison - attending
2. Zebba - American Waltz Lager - possibly
3. WarmBeer - Zulu Sioux - come hell or high water or $150 taxi fares
4. Supra-Jim - tbd - hopefully attending
5. mxd - ESB -try to-
6. Vitalstatistix - tbd - attending
7. MeLoveBeer - Irish Red Ale - attending
8. Fourstar - Kentucky Common Mk II - attending after cricket. Got a bye that week assuming i dont play in the one day side.
9. Seemax - tba - yes indeed
10. Wolfy - fruit or honey beer - too early to say about attending.
11. Cocko - tba - Should be.
12. Beersatan - Jaggery Pale Ale - still TBD
13. sappas - tbd - tbd
14. Don Mateo - tbd - Attending.
15. Holla - TBD - Attending
16. Siborg - TBD - Attending (HELL YEAH!)
17. Leigh
18. Moonshine - attending (hopefullly)
19. Haysie, short time frame for a good lager, i`ll do by best, attending? wait n see
20. Shimple - TBA - Maybe
21.
22.
23.
24
25
26.
27.
28.


If you want to get in on the swap please add yourself in the next day or two. After that you will have to go on a reserve list and take a place if someone else drops out.


BTW my Siason is not quite going to plan, and might be magically morphing into a Kolsch ... will know in a couple of weeks.
How are everyone else's caseswap entries going?


Some logistics matters:

- Can people put up there hand for case swap drop off points? 
Thinking if you want to do the train thing you will want to drop your case off will someone else to transport it there on the day. I will try and rope someone into to do the shuttle thing from the station on the day.

- There are plenty of places to crash, and even a few beds available. Have a decent sized back yard if you want to do the swag thing etc.


----------



## Cocko (18/10/10)

Cheers Chris!

I have an ESB Crash Chilling about to bottle... Not really what I wanted to enter but was what I could have RTD by the swap.

After the last swap, I found a little annoying that some beers where not 'Ready to Drink'.. So every time I went to throw a couple in the fridge I would have to look up who's was ready etc...

That said, I may try and squeeze in a different brew this weekend and do some secret stuff to make it RTD by the swap!

If needed, would you have a car space [Sleep in the car/cruiser] available?



@ Moonshine - are you bringing more of that stuff you call moonshine? :huh:


----------



## moonshine (19/10/10)

I don't know might try and leave it to beer in the basket 
(maybe just maybe a small amount for medicinal purposes). I recently celebrated my birthday and drank a bit too much of it...




.....almost

I'm hoping to start work at a whiskey/whisky distillery this week so i'll probably have to do some research on the single malt front.

I've just been thinking bout what to bring and i'm thinking either an American style Triticale using big NZ hops or a belgian either a blond (leffe style) or a Double - will work it out by brew day (Looking to be thursday or next thursday) :drinks:

edit ->spelling+format+gramma


----------



## mxd (19/10/10)

I bottled mine last week, I was working on 20 for the swap, I didn't have any empty kegs so went straight to bottle, but I have lots of stubbies to try to sample to make to lift my confidence.

I have another batch in the fermenter from the same brew day, that'll go in a keg (I'll be drinking Amber this week  ) so if I found the first is bad then it may be the second or someother full keg.


----------



## Leigh (19/10/10)

Still tossing up...have an Irish Red ready to keg and another ready to ferment, then there's an alt that is drinking nicely, although better make that decision quickly or else I'll drink it all, then I have an Aussie Lager lagering...

Have a mates 40th I'll be catering, so a lot will boil down to what I take there...and whether I can brew the Golden Ale I have planned this weekend which will add another option!

At least I have back-ups this time lmao


----------



## zebba (19/10/10)

I bottled my lager (an amber lager hopped with tettnang and ... simcoe! ) on the weekend. 3 weeks primary, then racked and lagered for 2, then bottled. It tasted great going into the bottle - was trying to just get a touch of pine out of the simcoe and early tasting is looking like it worked. Thing is, there is only 19 bottles! It was supposed to be a test batch but time ran out. 

Now we have 20 in the swap, I'll probably end up swapping the kinda-but-not-really-IPA (it was intended initially as an american pale, but unexpectedly high efficiency and generous weighing of hop additions is pushing it into IPA territory) that is currently fermenting away. It's down to 1.014 (although krausen was still pretty active), is tasting good, and is about to get a healthy dry-hop. If it goes south though I'll have no option but to drop out.

Either way, should be able to make the day.


----------



## Siborg (19/10/10)

Just ordered my grain bill from G&G. Gonna brew a Scottish 80/-

Hopefully get it down this weekend (might have to take a sickie). Might have to put a "leave for 2 weeks" sticker on it.


----------



## shimple (19/10/10)

Porter Bottled 4 weeks ago. Should be ripe for drinking by 20th. 

Made a 42 litre batch. Tapped the keg a few weeks back, and the boy says it yucky. What would he know at 3? :icon_vomit: 

This was not the brew that i was going to enter, but bue to being slack and really no excuse at all, the rice larger was shleved for something i already had brewed. Might bring a few rice largers on the day for tasting, brewed in march.


----------



## haysie (19/10/10)

Chris Taylor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looks like we have a good selection again for the swap.
> 
> ...



Chris,
Anybody can drop off at my place if required? @ Berwick.

Checking out the previous post`s , some punters are so organised.... Bottled or are bottling already :beerbang: ...Well done you blokes and gals..

My beer is in a keg and will stay there minus a few "how ya going`s" all going well.... CPBF the week before.


----------



## WarmBeer (19/10/10)

haysie said:


> some punters are so organised....


Some punters are organised.

Some punters are still waiting for their new bloody ital spiral burner to turn up from Adelaide, so they can brew Saturday night. I figure it's my last chance weekend, as the following weekend is ANHC. :beerbang:


----------



## Fourstar (19/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Some punters are organised.
> 
> Some punters are still waiting for their new bloody ital spiral burner to turn up from Adelaide, so they can brew Saturday night. I figure it's my last chance weekend, as the following weekend is ANHC. :beerbang:



yeah, so much for me holding out to have my maiden brew on the new brewery for this event. no time to waste, its hitting the mash tun come friday night, hell or high water!


----------



## Siborg (19/10/10)

I might keg mine and see if I can borrow a CPBF from someone the week before or just bottle carb them


----------



## mxd (19/10/10)

Siborg said:


> I might keg mine and see if I can borrow a CPBF from someone the week before or just bottle carb them



There's one at the club, or I have one (similar to Craftbrews one, not the PET one)


----------



## Supra-Jim (20/10/10)

Finally, popped the cherry on my lovely new SS mash tun last night. Sooooo nice to use and even though it isn't permanently insulated (2 towels) it held temp for a 75min mash very nicely. So my sort of Boston lager (fermented coolish is with Pac-man) is under way!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar (20/10/10)

hmmm.. pitched the 1469 into my yankee bitter yesterday at 7PM so i can top crop into the Kcommon. Still no krausen when i left for work today 8:30.... 13 hr lag time. yikes!

hope she fires pretty soon or else i'll be up the creek! i might resort to making a trip to LHBS if she doesnt fire soon. I had a good 1/2 inch of pure yeast in the bottom of my fowels varcola jar thats pretty much spot on correct pitching rate. around 200billion cells~

hopefully its just a temperature thing? Ambient did drop 7 deg overnight.


----------



## shimple (20/10/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> Finally, popped the cherry on my lovely new SS mash tun last night. Sooooo nice to use and even though it isn't permanently insulated (2 towels) it held temp for a 75min mash very nicely. So my sort of Boston lager (fermented coolish is with Pac-man) is under way!!!
> 
> Cheers SJ



Finally get mine back then hey??


----------



## Supra-Jim (20/10/10)

Maybe, what's on tap at the moment?

Cheers SJ


----------



## shimple (20/10/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> Maybe, what's on tap at the moment?
> 
> Cheers SJ



Loads of niceties. Will be "Working From Home" for the next 2 days, drop by on ur way home 2morrow.


----------



## Supra-Jim (20/10/10)

Sounds like a plan.

Cheers SJ


----------



## haysie (22/10/10)

In need of the keg, so all going well I will CPBF Sunday.
After rounding up all my PET`s, a lot have residue from labels of previous swaps. 
Got thinking just whack another label over the old one, but thats where I come unstuck.
How, where and what Any tips?


----------



## zebba (22/10/10)

How - I believe some milk from a spray bottle works
Where - Side of the bottle, duh
What - A larger version of your avatar wouldn't be unwelcome



Or were you asking something else


----------



## haysie (22/10/10)

Zebba said:


> How - I believe some milk from a spray bottle works
> Where - Side of the bottle, duh
> What - A larger version of your avatar wouldn't be unwelcome
> 
> ...




:lol: Good post Zebba,
Just a one off label to cover up the residue on the bottles, not sure size,paper etc. Printers and photos come computers are not my forte.
Noice suggestion re. Beyonce.


----------



## wakkatoo (22/10/10)

just normal paper with the label printed on. Use a glue stick (milk would make this type of label run, turning Beyonce into Betty White :huh: ). Comes off almost too easily in some warm water.
Just keep the labels away from moisture to avoid the previously mentioned problem.


----------



## WarmBeer (22/10/10)

wakkatoo said:


> just normal paper with the label printed on. Use a glue stick (milk would make this type of label run, turning Beyonce into Betty White :huh: ). Comes off almost too easily in some warm water.
> Just keep the labels away from moisture to avoid the previously mentioned problem.


That's all I did for the last case swap beer (some might say my label outshone my actual beer h34r: )

You can get 4 nice sized labels out of an A4 sheet, just print them out on the home (or even better, work) colour printer, a stick of UHU and you're set.

Beyonce gets 4/5 stars, but I vote for Yardy's avatar picture. Drool....


----------



## zebba (22/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Beyonce gets 4/5 stars, but I vote for Yardy's avatar picture. Drool....


haysie has just said that he isn't much good with photos and computers, and now you're suggesting he use an ANIMATED avatar for a beer label?


----------



## Fourstar (22/10/10)

well one stuck sparge later and im onto my second sparge. dont stick you sonofabitch or i'll get my bread knife out. Making beer is my passion but i like to rake grain beds for sport. 

btw, im on the 2nd glass of my racer 5 IPA and its going down an absolute treat.... i wont be suprised if im 3 sheets to the wind by the time the boil begins. :icon_drunk:

77IBU and 6.8% of pure hoppiness. *drooool*


----------



## Siborg (22/10/10)

Finally got the ingredients for my scottish ale. Will get it going over the weekend.


----------



## Fourstar (22/10/10)

half way through the boil and shes rocking! :icon_cheers: 

looks like the w/yorkie yeast has kicked off well, i just repitched it into my EPA so come sunday she should be at high krausen and ready for the kentucky common! Wheeeee!


----------



## mxd (22/10/10)

I just tried the first sampler of my ESB, very happy it's only been down a bit over a week, from here on it can only get better or worse


----------



## seemax (22/10/10)

Had a brewie on Wednesday ... ended up doing a Galactic-Casarillo Pale Ale. Ready to pitch ... but I've only got Nottingham which I've never used for an APA. Might delay and try 1272 for something different.


----------



## Siborg (23/10/10)

Sparging now. Looking a tad darker than the one I was passing around the club on wed night. Be pitching tomorrow


----------



## haysie (1/11/10)

Bottled today and just got there, the keg blew on bottle #21. A good beer full septic tank hops, a great amount of choc and substantial bitterness to tone it all down. 
Wont be attending the swap due to family committments/birthday.  . Thats life!
Have a ball everyone and hope to be around in the tasting thread.
Chris, I will contact you re. drop off and catching up.


----------



## Siborg (6/11/10)

With a long lag time, I'm not too sure how its gonna go. Something started fermenting today when I let it warm up to 19 degrees (from 17). 

We'll see how it goes, but I may be pulling out if it tastes funny.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (7/11/10)

Very relieved to have my irish red for the swap bottled (finally). Though I cut it close for time, tasting it now the extra time in the fermenter was well worthwhile (I made a double and kegged what was left after bottling).

I've got my little fermenting fridge (a bar fridge) ramped up to give those little babies every chance to carb up in time.

Looking forward to tasting everyones brews :icon_cheers:


----------



## Vitalstatistix (8/11/10)

Bottled my USA IPA yesterday and it tasted pretty good and smelled pretty awesome. Hope that not too much aroma dispates before the swap... 
It has been a while since I bottled and I must say, man I like kegging! 
I also dicovered that when I moved down I only brought one case of long-necks down so half of my swap is in plastic coopers bottles, hope that is ok.
I will be taking a leaf out of MeLoveBeer's book and put my swap in my fermentation fridge to ensure carbonation by the swap date. 

Looking forward to the swap!
:icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer (8/11/10)

Vitalstatistix said:


> Bottled my USA IPA yesterday and it tasted pretty good and smelled pretty awesome. Hope that not too much aroma dispates before the swap...
> It has been a while since I bottled and I must say, man I like kegging!
> I also dicovered that when I moved down I only brought one case of long-necks down so half of my swap is in plastic coopers bottles, hope that is ok.
> I will be taking a leaf out of MeLoveBeer's book and put my swap in my fermentation fridge to ensure carbonation by the swap date.
> ...



Holy crap, that's a lotta hops!


----------



## MeLoveBeer (8/11/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Holy crap, that's a lotta hops!



Was thinking the same thing... looking forward to tasting it.


----------



## Leigh (8/11/10)

Have kegged my Irish Red and Aussie Lager, and both are carbing up...anybody local got a CPBF I can borrow next week?


----------



## Siborg (8/11/10)

Well, after a couple of days of nothing, my scottish ale finally kicked off and has been going well for the last couple of days. I'm gonna be cutting it fine, but I reckon I should be just in. Maybe a couple of weeks for conditioning in the bottle wouldn't be a bad idea for swappers. I'm planning to keg and CPBF it. 

Anyone near eastern suburbs got a CPBF capable of filling PET's?


----------



## beersatan (8/11/10)

Bottled mine last week and carbed with sugaz. Recipe - Jaggery XMAS

I don't want to beat up on my beer nor make excuses in advance as it will be OK but just not as hop flavoured as I would have liked. 
The last hop addition was meant to be 5 minutes and then turned off and whirlpooled but due to an incident involving my 3 year olds foot and one of our chickens, it got an extra 7 minutes on top of that. Add the no chill time and I think a lot of the hop flavour will have been boiled away. 

The recipe is found in Radical Brewing but in this version I used fuggles instead of EKG.
This is my 3rd or 4th batch of this and have found it best (out of the keg) at around the 4 week mark. Not sure if this was because it was in the keg a bit longer and aged or just the way it changes through pouring. Nothing else lasts that long around here.
Also, I'm not exactly sure how to translate that into bottle speak.

Definitely some good looking drops on the list already!


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (9/11/10)

Ok not to far away from swap day now ... I better start thinking about bottling my contribution.

Looks like we have no causalities from this list this time ... must be a record, or am I posting too soon 

Can you all update the wiki page in regards to attendance, will help me organise catering for the day.

Any early drop offs welcome, just PM to arrange a convenient time.

Current forecast is looking good.


----------



## Leigh (9/11/10)

As long as Siborg and myself get a hold of a CPBF, then I guess we won't drop out 

OR we could both just bring our swaps and let you guys fill your own bottles  LMAO


----------



## mxd (9/11/10)

I have a CPBF, in Mulgrave so if one of you won't to drop by PM me and I'll give you my address and stuff.


----------



## brendo (9/11/10)

I have a CPBF too... just let me know if you need it guys - pick up Croydon...


----------



## mxd (9/11/10)

hey Leigh,

I think Haysi has one and he's close to you ?

Mine is the T type, so it works with "all" bottles


----------



## brendo (9/11/10)

mxd said:


> hey Leigh,
> 
> I think Haysi has one and he's close to you ?
> 
> Mine is the T type, so it works with "all" bottles



mines the same... just requires some extra beer line to hit the bottom of the bottle - depending on what you are using...


----------



## haysie (9/11/10)

Leigh said:


> As long as Siborg and myself get a hold of a CPBF, then I guess we won't drop out
> 
> OR we could both just bring our swaps and let you guys fill your own bottles  LMAO




Hi Mate, happy for you too borrow mine, fills either.


----------



## haysie (9/11/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Holy crap, that's a lotta hops!



No expenses spared, 2 packs of yeast, hops hops and more hops, complex malt bill. Looking forward to the effort you have put in.
Some good recipes from good brewers in the recipe thread.


----------



## Cocko (9/11/10)

If you are thinking I just bottled mine tonight.. you are way off!  , second brew made for swap - first was mistakenly kegged and consumed h34r:

After having a personal gripe against swap beer not being RTD at the swap date, here I am... being a hoppier brew should be fine, will be carbed in temp/ferment fridge. Clarity will be the issue.... I mean, ahem, it is a deliberately cloudy! APA with dark crystal and and a drunken sprinkle of choc for colour.. sample tastes great.

So, can someone please answer: There are only 20 swappers, so 20 bottles are needed yeah? Obviously one of your own come back to you making the actual swap/organising easier...

Looks like I can't get to the swap but am thinking I may be able to have a keg there as a substitute, it will have a wig an all!

Cheers


----------



## mxd (11/11/10)

Hey Chris,

I'm planning on bring a keg, I can bring a miracle box, or pluto, with or without gas, just wondering what's the best for you ?

At this point of time I have 2 "not quite right" apa's so hopefully the one I keg on the weekend will be ok, otherwise I might have a slab and not a keg


----------



## Leigh (11/11/10)

Cheers guys, have organised to pick up Haysie's on Saturday...looking like the irish red ale will be my swap brew, recipe will be posted when I confirm that this is a goer!


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (11/11/10)

mxd said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> I'm planning on bring a keg, I can bring a miracle box, or pluto, with or without gas, just wondering what's the best for you ?
> 
> At this point of time I have 2 "not quite right" apa's so hopefully the one I keg on the weekend will be ok, otherwise I might have a slab and not a keg



Hey MXD and others planning on bringing kegs,

I have plenty of gas that you can top up with but good if you can bring plutos or broncos to serve from. Cooling will be by standing them up in a tubs of ice, but should be ok none the less. 

On last count I should have:
Roggenbeir, Kolsch, Imperial IPA, Hefeweizen, Black Hefeweizen, IPA and a doppelbock all with varying degrees of beer left in them in kegs on the day.

Also happy to rotate kegs through my keg fridge (well going to have to if you want to try all of the above) which has 4 taps on it.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (11/11/10)

Chris Taylor said:


> On last count I should have:
> Roggenbeir, Kolsch, Imperial IPA, Hefeweizen, Black Hefeweizen, IPA and a doppelbock all with varying degrees of beer left in them in kegs on the day.



If I wasn't excited about the swap before (which I was), I sure as hell am now...


----------



## zebba (11/11/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> If I wasn't excited about the swap before (which I was), I sure as hell am now...


If I wasn't pissed off that I was only making a brief appearance and not hanging around for the whole day/night (which I was), I sure as hell am now...


----------



## mxd (11/11/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> If I wasn't excited about the swap before (which I was), I sure as hell am now...




just to keep you excited if my beers bad I'll bring a slab of southwark :icon_vomit:


----------



## MeLoveBeer (11/11/10)

mxd said:


> just to keep you excited if my beers bad I'll bring a slab of southwark :icon_vomit:



Haven't had a bad beer from you yet Matt; I reckon you can safely leave the slab of southwark at home.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (11/11/10)

mxd said:


> just to keep you excited if my beers bad I'll bring a slab of southwark :icon_vomit:



I actually really like the sothwark stout.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (12/11/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Holy crap, that's a lotta hops!







Zebba said:


> If I wasn't pissed off that I was only making a brief appearance and not hanging around for the whole day/night (which I was), I sure as hell am now...


In the same boat, I realised that a gig I am really looking forward to is on the same night and so was going to drive and not hang around all day/night which bummed me out. With the way the swap seems to be heading, I am _really_ bummed! Might try to organise getting picked up from the swap so I can have a decent sample on the day...


----------



## Fourstar (12/11/10)

Chris Taylor said:


> Black Hefeweizen


 :icon_drool2: 









Chris Taylor said:


> I actually really like the sothwark stout.



I sir, also agree!


----------



## moonshine (15/11/10)

Unfortunately the beer in my fermenter wasn't up to par (left too long - lacto infection) and although drinkable - not too bad actualy / also not too good... and due to haveing recently goten a full time job (started working for a distilery 3 weeks ago) haven't had time to brew of late (let alone bottle) i'm going to change my name to a non swap atende. sorry for the late notice.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (15/11/10)

Hi All

PM sent out with address and details etc.

If you are planing on attending and did not get it, them let me know.

Only 5 more sleeps ... hmmm maybe I should start thinking about getting the beer into bottles now.


----------



## Leigh (15/11/10)

Down to 19 swappers then...

Can't wait, I can already taste the spit :kooi: 

And it's decided, Irish Red is to be the swap beer (the Aussie lager didn't last long on the weekend lol)


----------



## MeLoveBeer (15/11/10)

Leigh said:


> And it's decided, Irish Red is to be the swap beer (the Aussie lager didn't last long on the weekend lol)



Damn Leigh, you're IR better not be too good... I'm worried about everyone having grounds for comparison now.


----------



## Siborg (15/11/10)

I'll be bottling on Friday... wanna give it as much time as possible to condition/carb in the keg. I could even leave it until Saturday Morning, I suppose.

In the way of food, do we wanna sort out who's bringing what so that we don't double up. ie. everyone bringing chips/dips.

I'm happy to grab a selection of nice dips and some crackers etc. maybe some cheese


----------



## WarmBeer (15/11/10)

Chris Taylor said:


> ... hmmm maybe I should start thinking about getting the beer into bottles now.


Mine only just got into the bottles last night due to a hectic week. Currently sitting in my fermenting fridge at a nice, toasty 21 degrees.

Will be putting advice on the label to leave it for at least another week or two after the swap date.


----------



## scott_penno (15/11/10)

Hi all,

I know its *really* poor form to pull out at such late notice, but I sort of forgot about this until recently and haven't had a chance to brew in months. I've updated the Wiki accordingly.

sap.


----------



## Leigh (15/11/10)

...and then there were 18...my partner is gonna be happy, as she really liked the half pot sample of Irish Red I gave her...

..and sap, I've brewed your variation on the Better Red than Dead recipe, so you will still be there in spirit


----------



## haysie (15/11/10)

just thought i`d give this a bump.
18?


----------



## Cocko (15/11/10)

haysie said:


> just thought i`d give this a bump.
> 18?




I must say, after my first case swap experience, xmas in july this year at Fents', this swap seems to be lacking some enthusiasm to say the least. That list for the july swap was full within a day and the thread ran hotter than a non controlled yeast cake pitching!

I am not sure if it has to do with all the early talk, by what would seem to be the elitist members - not starting anything by all means but, may have caused other younger/less experienced brewers to holding out on what is a great experience - even if not attending the day having 27 [17 now] other brewers beers to taste, the recipes to look at of what you are drinking and the feedback on your own... I am confused how this swap is not full, understanding the time of year is busy for all but being a 'swapper' doesn't mean you must be at the day, even tho it is a great day from my one experience - heaps of other brewers beers and food and talking brewing.. doesn't get much better!

So be it K&K, Partial or AG - be a part of it!

Any other members who aren't in ATM got a mere 18 tallies of a brew they believe represents where they at in their brewing that wants in?

Anyway, sorry for the ramble, just 4c worth.

Cheers


----------



## Cocko (15/11/10)

Siborg said:


> I'll be bottling on Friday... wanna give it as much time as possible to condition/carb in the keg. I could even leave it until Saturday Morning, I suppose.



Are you force carbing? You must have your method down pat to risk it like that..


----------



## haysie (15/11/10)

i always have said THIS swap was way too close too the LAST swap. Swappers hadnt finished July then this was upon us. 
No idea about elitist comments, that sort of rubbish always gets bought up. Yet never holds any mileage. Shitstirring I call it and I love it. Stick around for a few swaps and see who was who did and who doesnt.
People are busy with families life work, Xmas is fast approaching. 
The Xmas swap is bad timing no doubt given, Vicbrew,AABC,ANHC. So no wonder.. not much interest.
For me,Its a tad disapointing people can pull out their beer with less than 10 days to go and say they forgot. 
Maybe more elitist comments would attract the elite? Tongue in cheek


----------



## Cocko (15/11/10)

haysie said:


> i always have said THIS swap was way too close too the LAST swap. Swappers hadnt finished July then this was upon us.
> 
> For me, Its a tad disapointing people can pull out their beer with less than 10 days to go and say they forgot.




Agreed and Agreed more!... As you say Haysie, given the lead time.. now less than a week to go.. 

Still, with so many active members you would think 28 is a very small number to muster...

Anyway, I am out - my beer is way too good for this shit!  :lol: ALL JOKES!!!

Come on people, we're not talking sheep stations here!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## haysie (15/11/10)

Cocko said:


> Agreed and Agreed more!... As you say Haysie, given the lead time.. now less than a week to go..
> 
> Still, with so many active members you would think 28 is a very small number to muster...
> 
> ...




Sheep, Sheep? Where?
Chris............. Chris..... Where?


----------



## Siborg (15/11/10)

Cocko said:


> Are you force carbing? You must have your method down pat to risk it like that..



Yeah, sort of force carbing. I'm borrowing a CPBF from Brendo. Just need to sort out a pickup time.


----------



## Cocko (15/11/10)

Siborg said:


> Yeah, sort of force carbing. I'm borrowing a CPBF from Brendo. Just need to sort out a pickup time.




Excuse my ignorance on CPF'ing.... but isn't a CPF for bottling carbonated beer into a bottle from a keg and ensure it stays carbed?

Or, do you fill bottles with flat beer and it is instantly carbonated?

Don't know, just askin... but I thought the earlier.


----------



## haysie (15/11/10)

Cocko said:


> Excuse my ignorance on CPF'ing.... but isn't a CPF for bottling carbonated beer into a bottle from a keg and ensure it stays carbed?
> 
> Or, do you fill bottles with flat beer and it is instantly carbonated?
> 
> Don't know, just askin... but I thought the earlier.



The earlier mate. Its carbed. you bottle it at that pressure..


----------



## manticle (15/11/10)

Cocko said:


> I must say, after my first case swap experience, xmas in july this year at Fents', this swap seems to be lacking some enthusiasm to say the least. That list for the july swap was full within a day and the thread ran hotter than a non controlled yeast cake pitching!
> 
> I am not sure if it has to do with all the early talk, by what would seem to be the elitist members - not starting anything by all means but, may have caused other younger/less experienced brewers to holding out on what is a great experience - even if not attending the day having 27 [17 now] other brewers beers to taste, the recipes to look at of what you are drinking and the feedback on your own... I am confused how this swap is not full, understanding the time of year is busy for all but being a 'swapper' doesn't mean you must be at the day, even tho it is a great day from my one experience - heaps of other brewers beers and food and talking brewing.. doesn't get much better!
> 
> ...



I think it's time of year as much as anything else - things get busy for a lot of people around Nov/Dec - with work, family, study etc. I know that's my one and only reason for not swapping OR attending this time around. I've only been to 2 but the last (July) was full) whereas the one before (Dec) was a bit less so with some late dropouts. I'll be in the next for sure.

If people are scared then they should harden up, brew some beer and get in on it. Loads of fun and you get to try other people's beer and get them to try some of yours. Best efforts appreciated but beyond that, the formality is not so great.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (15/11/10)

haysie said:


> Sheep, Sheep? Where?
> Chris............. Chris..... Where?
> View attachment 42188



Chris ... Chris ... Where? is trying to finalise landing a job after 3 1/2 months of not having a job

But all that aside, 5-10-20 people, does it really come down to how many turn up on the day! 

Beer will be drunk, fun will be had, brewers will talk a lot of shit. If this sounds like a good day to you then turn up and enjoy.

Probably a bit late to spruik up the swap at this stage. 18 is a good manageable number imo, a good mix of styles, and it is coming up to prime beer drinking weather.

I am expecting a few more "non-swap" attendees to turn up on the day.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (15/11/10)

Siborg said:


> I'll be bottling on Friday... wanna give it as much time as possible to condition/carb in the keg. I could even leave it until Saturday Morning, I suppose.
> 
> In the way of food, do we wanna sort out who's bringing what so that we don't double up. ie. everyone bringing chips/dips.
> 
> I'm happy to grab a selection of nice dips and some crackers etc. maybe some cheese



This is good in theory, but requires someone to actually do some organisation  ... which I do not have time for.

Just bring something you would eat and enough to share around a bit. That way at least one person is going to eat it


----------



## brettprevans (16/11/10)

The Xmas swap was always the big event with july one the smaller event. Seems to have swapped around. 

And 4 months between June and nov should be plenty of time to brew. ESP if u brew both batches early on. Alternatively just plan on brewing for one of them.

Anyways as non swapping short drop in attendee I'll get back in my box.


----------



## Supra-Jim (16/11/10)

Howdy all,

Bad bad news, i tried one (and then a second one) of my batch for this swap and :icon_vomit: no good at all. not sure whats happened, as it was tasting good in the fermenter. Anyway, apologies for the late notice, but I going to have to pull out of this one.

Sorry guys!

SJ


----------



## Fourstar (16/11/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> Howdy all,
> Bad bad news, i tried one (and then a second one) of my batch for this swap and :icon_vomit: no good at all. not sure whats happened, as it was tasting good in the fermenter. Anyway, apologies for the late notice, but I going to have to pull out of this one.
> Sorry guys!
> SJ




When i was 17! I drank some very good beer!


----------



## zebba (16/11/10)

If we get down to 16 I can swap my amber lager instead of my pale... The pale which will be sampled tonight and may reduce the count to 16 if my fears are confirmed...

The amber lager is good, although SHOCKING chill haze. Even after a few weeks of lagering.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (16/11/10)

Zebba said:


> If we get down to 16 I can swap my amber lager instead of my pale... The pale which will be sampled tonight and may reduce the count to 16 if my fears are confirmed...
> 
> The amber lager is good, although SHOCKING chill haze. Even after a few weeks of lagering.



I'm happy to go home 1 bottle short if it means stopping more people pulling outs Zebba; put your best beer forward :icon_cheers: 

Disappointing that we've got such a large percentage of swappers dropping out, but regardless I'm really looking forward to Saturday.


----------



## zebba (16/11/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> I'm happy to go home 1 bottle short if it means stopping more people pulling outs Zebba; put your best beer forward :icon_cheers:
> 
> Disappointing that we've got such a large percentage of swappers dropping out, but regardless I'm really looking forward to Saturday.


well, the other option is that 16 people get an amber lager and 1 person gets something else. Unfortunately that "something else" would have to be 2 stubbies as the only other stuff I have in longnecks isn't swap worthy (see anecdote below)....

This is all pending the tasting tonight though of course. A number of people think I'm being paranoid and smelling the trub and getting all worried is a bad move. 

Anecdote: I had some mates over for the grand final and I shouted the beer. A particularly cultured mate asked if I had "anything like pure blonde?". I gave him a bottle of something I had, and he thought it was mothers milk. Nuff said I reckon. But for those who can't read between the lines, it's basically coloured water. If anyone wants some coloured water, I'm happy to bring some along for them on Saturday as i need the space...


----------



## MeLoveBeer (16/11/10)

I'm sure it'll be sweet mate. Reckon I might crack a bottle of mine tonight and see how they're carbing up (they've been in the fermenting fridge at 21 degrees for the past week and a bit).


----------



## Siborg (16/11/10)

Mine's tasting good. Determined not to pull out no matter what. Even if it means putting a do not drink for 2 weeks sticker on it. (still, carbing in the Keg this week)


----------



## mxd (16/11/10)

Zebba said:


> well, the other option is that 16 people get an amber lager and 1 person gets something else. Unfortunately that "something else" would have to be 2 stubbies as the only other stuff I have in longnecks isn't swap worthy (see anecdote below)....



Don't forget the 17 people is you + 16, so you can have the 2 stubbies 

My only concern is the keg of APA I'm bringing tastes better than the 2 kegs APA in my freezer.


----------



## brendo (16/11/10)

Siborg said:


> Mine's tasting good. Determined not to pull out no matter what. Even if it means putting a do not drink for 2 weeks sticker on it. (still, carbing in the Keg this week)



one way to help carb quicker is to hook it up to gas via the beer in post rather than the gas - bubbles the CO2 through the beer quicker and helps absorbtion.


----------



## mxd (16/11/10)

brendo said:


> one way to help carb quicker is to hook it up to gas via the beer in post rather than the gas - bubbles the CO2 through the beer quicker and helps absorbtion.




As someone who has done this and caused isses 

Beaware that if you don't have a 1 way valves on each gas line your "system" can equalise pressure by transferring the beer between kegs or in my case line cleaner (long story)


----------



## brendo (16/11/10)

mxd said:


> As someone who has done this and caused isses
> 
> Beaware that if you don't have a 1 way valves on each gas line your "system" can equalise pressure by transferring the beer between kegs or in my case line cleaner (long story)



excellent point mate... I took it for granted that I run NR Valves on all gas lines, which mitigates the issue - top pickup mate!!


----------



## Siborg (16/11/10)

Only running the one Keg atm. Have a non-return valve on the main gas line to protect the reg. But yeah, I usually split the gas line using a JG splitter. So I would have to be aware of that.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (16/11/10)

Bottled the case tonight and keg the last beer ... now just have to deck the halls ( oh and maybe a spot of cleaning wouldn't go astray ).

See you all Saturday


----------



## Siborg (16/11/10)

Chris Taylor said:


> This is good in theory, but requires someone to actually do some organisation  ... which I do not have time for.
> 
> Just bring something you would eat and enough to share around a bit. That way at least one person is going to eat it



I would eat dips, crackers/biscuits and cheese all day. Not too hard to organise. I have a largish plate I can chuck it all on and I can pick up the stuff on the way. 

Are we gonna get some more of fourstars famous potato salad? I hear the natives are still raving about it!

I just kegged my swap and had a flat sample... It's pretty good. Definitely a step up from the last batch. Brendo, I hooked the gas up to the beer out post and heard a nice bubbling sound as the CO2 rose through the brew. If it works as well as you say it does (no doubt) I'll have to do this every time. I'll be in touch re picking up the CPBF. I'll probably pick up one night this week.

Gonna be a good swap me thinks. Remember guys: Quality over quantity. Beer, food and people. Can't freaking wait! :super:


----------



## zebba (17/11/10)

K, no concerns with numbers. Sample last night tasted fine. Smelled even better.


----------



## WarmBeer (17/11/10)

I can see one big thing missing from this swap - no big brew-day batch!

How can we have a swap day without 20 drunk brewers expressing 40 different opinions on the best way to stir the mash?


----------



## MeLoveBeer (17/11/10)

WarmBeer said:


> I can see one big thing missing from this swap - no big brew-day batch!
> 
> How can we have a swap day without 20 drunk brewers expressing 40 different opinions on the best way to stir the mash?



Lol... good point. Chris, you want to brew on Saturday? Happy to supply equipment or ingredients if needed (should have my new BB hopscreen and pickup by then).


----------



## Fourstar (17/11/10)

after procrastinating lastnight and cleaning up cat vomit, ive left bottling my contribution until tonight. 

Yikes, it looks like i'll have 1/2 a keg to myself the way the swap is going! Oh well, i wont complain about drinking 10L of kentucky common! :chug:


----------



## MeLoveBeer (17/11/10)

Fourstar said:


> after procrastinating lastnight and cleaning up cat vomit, ive left bottling my contribution until tonight.
> 
> Yikes, it looks like i'll have 1/2 a keg to myself the way the swap is going! Oh well, i wont complain about drinking 10L of kentucky common! :chug:



Yell out if you need a hand mate :beer: 

Too much beer... such a great problem to have.


----------



## brendo (17/11/10)

Fourstar said:


> after procrastinating lastnight and cleaning up cat vomit, ive left bottling my contribution until tonight.
> 
> Yikes, it looks like i'll have 1/2 a keg to myself the way the swap is going! Oh well, i wont complain about drinking 10L of kentucky common! :chug:



Yummo!!


----------



## Fourstar (17/11/10)

brendo said:


> Yummo!!



the cat vomit :icon_vomit: or the kentucky common?! :chug:


----------



## brendo (17/11/10)

Fourstar said:


> the cat vomit :icon_vomit: or the kentucky common?! :chug:



cat vomit... can you bring some with you??


----------



## Fourstar (17/11/10)

brendo said:


> cat vomit... can you bring some with you??




I'll throw some brett at it... it wasnt sour enough lastnight.


----------



## Fourstar (17/11/10)

all bottled... HOOORAH!!!!!!


----------



## MeLoveBeer (17/11/10)

Just cracked one of my bottles and they've got a way to go carbing up yet 

Pretty happy with the quality of the brew, just need bubbles...


----------



## Fourstar (17/11/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Just cracked one of my bottles and they've got a way to go carbing up yet
> 
> Pretty happy with the quality of the brew, just need bubbles...




speaking of, i have squeezed all O2 out of my PET bottles, once they have swollen and are firm. Drink away!  might need a little rousing in a weeks time to make sure the yeast is firing on all cylinders. the yeast glued onto the glad wrap lid was like a beautiful home made vegemite! :lol: 

Thankfully the trub was still milky and tasted fresh (and downright bitter).

Tasting great going into the bottle. Hope you fellas enjoy this one as im sure its the first of the style you've tried.

Cheers!


----------



## haysie (17/11/10)

Chris Taylor said:


> But all that aside, 5-10-20 people, does it really come down to how many turn up on the day!



No, I just thoght it courteous, never mind.
Why dont you respond to the thread from time to time? Vic case swaps are on their knees IMO. Hello...........


----------



## WarmBeer (18/11/10)

So, are we down to 17 or 18?

I thought Sappas pulled out earlier this week, as per this post, but his name's still in the list.

Will bring 18 along, just in case. If there's an extra, it's is host's prerogative.


----------



## zebba (19/11/10)

WarmBeer said:


> So, are we down to 17 or 18?
> 
> I thought Sappas pulled out earlier this week, as per this post, but his name's still in the list.
> 
> Will bring 18 along, just in case. If there's an extra, it's is host's prerogative.


Maybe you should bring 2 extra - hosts perogative and drivers perogative?


----------



## MeLoveBeer (19/11/10)

Reckon I'm more excited about case swap than a kid at christmas... 1 sleep to go :beerbang: 

Got one of my brews in the fridge for tasting tonight, so fingers crossed its all okay and carbed up.

What does everyone put on the bottle labels? I don't have fancy labels, so will pick up some plain ones from officeworks or somewhere tonight and just write my name and the beer type; is that enough?


----------



## WarmBeer (19/11/10)

You can go all out if you wish, most important is that the number is on the lid.

If you're bottling in glass, just write your number on the cap in texta, if using PET's buy a pack of the small (~20c sized) round labels from the newsagent, stick one of those on top, and write the number on it.

When you see all 289 bottle all lined up in their rows, you'll understand why having the tops marked clearly is important. Mmmmm, 216 litres of beer 

Edit: Oh yeah, don't buy Avery sticky labels for the bottles, they're a bitch to get off. If you're going to print labels, just use paper and glue them on with UHU stick or clag glue.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (19/11/10)

WarmBeer said:


> You can go all out if you wish, most important is that the number is on the lid.
> 
> If you're bottling in glass, just write your number on the cap in texta, if using PET's buy a pack of the small (~20c sized) round labels from the newsagent, stick one of those on top, and write the number on it.
> 
> When you see all 289 bottle all lined up in their rows, you'll understand why having the tops marked clearly is important. Mmmmm, 216 litres of beer



Sweet... that's what I normally do (except the number on the lid is normally the brew number).


----------



## zebba (19/11/10)

I'm also rather excited, although I'll only be popping in for a little while.

It would be good if peeps could update the article with their "drink after' dates (if any) and serving temp suggestions (if any)


----------



## Siborg (19/11/10)

Quick question for all you CPBF'ers: Does conditioning in the bottle make much difference? Do the bottles lose carbonation after a while?


----------



## MeLoveBeer (19/11/10)

Siborg said:


> Quick question for all you CPBF'ers: Does conditioning in the bottle make much difference? Do the bottles lose carbonation after a while?



I don't own or use a CPBF (so weight my opinion accordingly), but I would think that conditioning after filling your bottles would be largely ineffective due to the small number of yeast cells and consumable sugars present?


----------



## Siborg (19/11/10)

Would make sense. I was thinking more of the character of the beer. There is a phenolic, apparently, in the scottish ale that develops with age as well to give that smokey character. It is slightly coming through at the moment. Its just that I only kegged it on Monday. I don't know if it would benefit it by leaving it in the bottle for a week or so. I would have prefered to have left it in the keg longer, but just not possible. Should have gotten onto it earlier.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (19/11/10)

It happens mate; the reality is that most people would be waiting for a week before getting stuck in them anyway (I'm tempted to give all non-wheat bottles a couple of weeks before opening to give them the best chance to be right).


----------



## WarmBeer (19/11/10)

Siborg said:


> Would make sense. I was thinking more of the character of the beer. There is a phenolic, apparently, in the scottish ale that develops with age as well to give that smokey character. It is slightly coming through at the moment. Its just that I only kegged it on Monday. I don't know if it would benefit it by leaving it in the bottle for a week or so. I would have prefered to have left it in the keg longer, but just not possible. Should have gotten onto it earlier.


I don't quite understand the appeal of keg->cpbf->bottle sequence for case swaps?

As I see it, bottling directly involves:
1. Primary
2. Direct bottling via bottling wand (possible infection vector)
3. Cap

Kegging for later bottling involves:
1. Primary
2. Rack to keg (possible infection vector)
3. Force carbonate
4. Bottle using CPBF (possible infection vector)
5. Cap

The main advantage I see in this approach is the ability to provide a yeast-free bottle, and optionally filter on the way to the keg. This is counter pointed by no longer having "live" beer in the bottle, so the shelf life of the supplied bottle is less. For normal drinking, I can definitely see the appeal of kegging, and will be getting on that bandwagon soon enough.

So, keg->cpbf'ers, what's your take on this?


----------



## Siborg (19/11/10)

The main advantage I can see is cutting down on carbonation times. Sort of outweighed by the fact that it takes a little longer and is more fiddley


----------



## brendo (19/11/10)

WarmBeer said:


> I don't quite understand the appeal of keg->cpbf->bottle sequence for case swaps?
> 
> As I see it, bottling directly involves:
> 1. Primary
> ...



While I don't completely disagree with your assumptions Warmbeer, I would add:

1. Possible infection by moving to keg - sanitation is sanitation, if you work clean it should be no more of a risk than going direct to bottle. Same with the infection risk on the actual CPBF as well - no different to using your "little-bottler" straight off of the fermentor (as you noted) - if it ain't clean and sanitised, it is an infection risk.
2. Force carbonate - I typically just hook up at serving pressure. The biggest advantage I see here is that I can "dial-in" my level of carbonation, allowing me to adjust on the fly (more or less) to get it to the point where I am happiest with it.
3. Yes CPBF results in less yeast into the bottle, it's one advantage of the method. However, the other thing I like (in addition to the carbonation issue I discussed above) is that I find that larger volumes of beer (keg vs individual bottle) tend to condition much quicker - when I used to soley bottle I would find that beers started to be good for drinking 4-6 weeks after bottling, kegs are generally much quicker to go. So if you are pushed for time, this can be a distinct advantage.

At the end of the day it is horses for courses - both methods work and in the right hands result in a well packaged beer. If you have the technology, and aren't afraid to use it, then I don't see an issue in using it.

Brendo


----------



## WarmBeer (19/11/10)

brendo said:


> While I don't completely disagree with your assumptions Warmbeer, I would add:
> 
> 1. Possible infection by moving to keg - sanitation is sanitation, if you work clean it should be no more of a risk than going direct to bottle. Same with the infection risk on the actual CPBF as well - no different to using your "little-bottler" straight off of the fermentor (as you noted) - if it ain't clean and sanitised, it is an infection risk.
> 2. Force carbonate - I typically just hook up at serving pressure. The biggest advantage I see here is that I can "dial-in" my level of carbonation, allowing me to adjust on the fly (more or less) to get it to the point where I am happiest with it.
> ...


Informed and reasoned debate, rather than trolling and name-calling? Have I somehow ended up in some "bizarro" dimension, as this surely this can't the be same AHB we're all used to 

See you guys Sat night. I'm excited!!!


----------



## MeLoveBeer (19/11/10)

brendo said:


> 3. Yes CPBF results in less yeast into the bottle, it's one advantage of the method. However, the other thing I like (in addition to the carbonation issue I discussed above) is that I find that larger volumes of beer (keg vs individual bottle) tend to condition much quicker - when I used to soley bottle I would find that beers started to be good for drinking 4-6 weeks after bottling, kegs are generally much quicker to go. So if you are pushed for time, this can be a distinct advantage.



This reinforces my suspicions Brendan. In the context of Siborgs original question, do you think its worthwhile conditioning bottles filled with a CPBF or will the effects be minimal?


----------



## brendo (19/11/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Informed and reasoned debate, rather than trolling and name-calling? Have I somehow ended up in some "bizarro" dimension, as this surely this can't the be same AHB we're all used to
> 
> See you guys Sat night. I'm excited!!!



Sorry mate... I forgot where I was at... 

YOU SUCK!!!


feel better now?? Assuming you are there tomorrow, I can give you an Indian Burn while I am at it...


----------



## brendo (19/11/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> This reinforces my suspicions Brendan. In the context of Siborgs original question, do you think its worthwhile conditioning bottles filled with a CPBF or will the effects be minimal?



It's a good question mate... and one I don't have a definitive answer for given I have really only CPBF'd for the last case swap and some comp entries along the way - rather than long term storage.

I would think that the beer would still "condition" regardless of the method, there is still going to be yeast in the beer (even if it was filtered) and I would expect that you would still get the same (or similar reactions in the beer) - rounding of the malt, bitterness and alcohol, loss of hop flavour/aroma (over extended periods of time) and then ultimately a decline in beer. 

I wouldn't expect a big difference in the short term (i.e. months), however for long term storage if it was me - I suspect that I would still bottle condition. It would be an interesting experiment to carry out and I personally would be interested in anyone else's experience with this.


----------



## WarmBeer (19/11/10)

brendo said:


> ...feel better now?? Assuming you are there tomorrow, I can give you an Indian Burn while I am at it...


As long as it's not an *East* Indian Burn h34r:


----------



## MeLoveBeer (19/11/10)

WarmBeer said:


> As long as it's not an *East* Indian Burn h34r:



I knew I'd regret clicking that link, but couldn't stop myself... It's nice that the act has finally got a name.


----------



## Leigh (19/11/10)

So all bottled now and ready for tomorrow...It was great to be able to sample/drink my contribution last night to make sure it was good to go...something I haven't had the luxury of doing with more numbers in the swap.

Was a breeze CPBF...in response to wb, it sounds more complicated, but is in fact easier and quicker than the normal bottling process...and you provide a nice clean trub free experience to the consumer.


----------



## haysie (19/11/10)

without the thread turning into a cpbf thread, i`ll just add one word Consistency, something that is near on impossible to achieve with beer sitting on yeast.

Have a super time folk. Looking forward to drinking the efforts.


----------



## Fents (19/11/10)

good luck for tommorow guys make it a ripper, someone represent, roll a phattie and make all the oldies pass out early.

dont forget the camera and texta's!

bottoms up! :drinks:


----------



## Siborg (19/11/10)

brendo said:


> It's a good question mate... and one I don't have a definitive answer for given I have really only CPBF'd for the last case swap and some comp entries along the way - rather than long term storage.
> 
> I would think that the beer would still "condition" regardless of the method, there is still going to be yeast in the beer (even if it was filtered) and I would expect that you would still get the same (or similar reactions in the beer) - rounding of the malt, bitterness and alcohol, loss of hop flavour/aroma (over extended periods of time) and then ultimately a decline in beer.
> 
> I wouldn't expect a big difference in the short term (i.e. months), however for long term storage if it was me - I suspect that I would still bottle condition. It would be an interesting experiment to carry out and I personally would be interested in anyone else's experience with this.


Looks like I'll have a couple of spare bottles, so I might put one or two aside and see if some of you BJCP guys can make some comments at the club meetings over the next couple of months.


----------



## brettprevans (19/11/10)

With all this pulling out I hope brewers pay better attention to safe sex than u do case swaps...lol


----------



## brendo (19/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> With all this pulling out I hope brewers pay better attention to safe sex than u do case swaps...lol



What's wrong with the rythm method??


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (19/11/10)

Damn this working thing ... now I remember why I wanted to be unemployed for the last 3 months ...

Anyway all systems go for tomorrow, no rain forecast, lots of kegs, lots of brewers, lots of food ... hopefully all in the right ratios.


To add to the CPBF discussion, I almost exclusively CPBF now but mainly cause I am lazy (only bottle what I have to, drink the rest from the keg) 

There are plenty of very good brewers (and some very accomplished) that have never kegged beers. Think that for long term storage, storing on the yeast is better (although have not tried a blind tasting session).

Maybe we can do an experiment tomorrow. Think I have some older beers that are split between CPBF and primed in the bottle.


One more sleep ...


----------



## Wolfy (19/11/10)

Sorry guys, I've not had time to do anything beer-related since VicBrew, not even sure I've been on the forums since then either. 
The last 2 batches of beer are not suitable for swapping (one didn't turn out as expected, the other was split and fermented with different yeast), so not only do I have nothing to swap but SWMBO has a concert to go to which means I can't attend on the day.
Hopefully I'll have everything sorted by Christmas/New Year and will see everyone at BeerFest.


----------



## michael_aussie (19/11/10)

Good luck folks.
I hope you have a great day.
Maybe in a future swap I'll be in.


----------



## Cocko (19/11/10)

Wolfy said:


> Sorry guys, I've not had time to do anything beer-related since VicBrew, not even sure I've been on the forums since then either.
> The last 2 batches of beer are not suitable for swapping (one didn't turn out as expected, the other was split and fermented with different yeast), so not only do I have nothing to swap but SWMBO has a concert to go to which means I can't attend on the day.
> Hopefully I'll have everything sorted by Christmas/New Year and will see everyone at BeerFest.




Are you serious? the night before.... Oh dear.

I understand things happen in life / brewing and this is the busiest time of year but when was the sign up, August?

Shit house.


----------



## manticle (20/11/10)

Suggestion for next swap: Anyone who pulls out with less than x weeks to go (actual number to be decided) must provide the equivalent volume in commercial beer. Acceptable commercial beers only (actual list to be decided), non swapper gets no beer back unless they rock up on the day, brew AND provide goat for everyone.


----------



## michael_aussie (20/11/10)

manticle said:


> Suggestion for next swap: Anyone who pulls out with less than x weeks to go (actual number to be decided) must provide the equivalent volume in commercial beer. Acceptable commercial beers only (actual list to be decided), non swapper gets no beer back unless they rock up on the day, brew AND provide goat for everyone.


and no ugly goats accepted


----------



## manticle (20/11/10)

Goat has to be hot.


----------



## michael_aussie (20/11/10)

on a serious note, I'm going to be in the area and would love to drop in even just to say hi.

Can someone please message me the address?


----------



## manticle (20/11/10)

For any queenslanders watching


----------



## StraussyStrauss (20/11/10)

Hi Dudes...

I just picked up this thread.

I'm going skydiving today out in Yering, yes that's right, and I just realised that Mooroolbark is smack bang on the way....As a newbie would love to drop in...shit.. if i picked this up earlier i could of packed the car full of beer. Wouldn't be able to stay long, and I'll have SWMBO with me too.

SS


----------



## WarmBeer (20/11/10)

michael_aussie said:


> on a serious note, I'm going to be in the area and would love to drop in even just to say hi.
> 
> Can someone please message me the address?


Did anybody send you address details yet?


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (20/11/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Did anybody send you address details yet?



Yep .. sent them yesterday

All systems go cleaning up for the party 

Meat purchased ... just waiting on good for nothing brother in law to turn up with the spit.


----------



## michael_aussie (20/11/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Did anybody send you address details yet?


yes ty, Chris PMed me.
I'm hoping to be there around 4ish for 30 min ish.
I will also have SWMBO (who loves a beer) and my 13 year old son.
I hope times work out and I can get there.
I'd love to meet you guys.


----------



## StraussyStrauss (20/11/10)

Can someone PM the address??

I'm leaving real soon.

SS


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (20/11/10)

StraussyStrauss said:


> Can someone PM the address??
> 
> I'm leaving real soon.
> 
> SS



PM sent


----------



## StraussyStrauss (20/11/10)

Thanks Chris...

See you some time after lunch....if I'm still alive!


----------



## shimple (20/11/10)

StraussyStrauss said:


> Can someone PM the address??



Just back from Sydney, and noticed i havent recieved a PM. 

+1 for the details.

Going to try and make it, and or try to get someone to swap my batch for me. Matt (mxd) hopefully this can be you. Let me know and i will drop off at your place. 

SWMBO has cracked the sads as last week, at last minute, i had to go to sydney for the week. Now i am listening to "You don't have enough time for the kids, me..blahh blahh".


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (20/11/10)

shimple said:


> Just back from Sydney, and noticed i havent recieved a PM.
> 
> +1 for the details.
> 
> ...




Sorry Shimple, I have PMed you the address.

Hope we see you even if only for a brief visit.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## shimple (20/11/10)

Cheers Chris.


----------



## mxd (20/11/10)

Hey Paul, I'm getting a lift with Matt H (don mateo), so I think it should be ok for me to take your swaps ? someone will be home all morning,


----------



## Siborg (20/11/10)

All bottled. Got up early this morning and carb level was just right. I'll be heading off soon. Just gonna duck up to the shops and grab some nibblies.


----------



## shimple (20/11/10)

mxd said:


> Hey Paul, I'm getting a lift with Matt H (don mateo), so I think it should be ok for me to take your swaps ? someone will be home all morning,



Thanks to MXD and Don Matteo, Punxsutawney Porter is on its way.

Looks like the beer gods have dished out a perla day for all. Wish SWMBO understood that beer has its place. Have a great day ya'll...


----------



## manticle (20/11/10)

Unusually quiet.


----------



## donmateo (20/11/10)

Thanks Chris for putting on a great afternoon and a delicious dinner. The beers were pretty darn good too.
Some beer highlights for me were mxd's APA and Chris's Kolsh ! 
Was a great afternoon with good company. 
Thanks to all, esp Chris for putting on a great day.
Looking forward to trying all the beers.


----------



## mxd (20/11/10)

thanks Chris and particapants wonderfull day/night 
OK just got home, wonderful day, only wanted to do a couple of beers, thank god there was 30 beers to try an d I only had a couple of each


----------



## brettprevans (21/11/10)

Must be a lot of sore heads as there is a severe lack of photos and posts about the day. 

Sorry i didnt make an appearance. My missus didn't come right all day so I had the rug rats all day and by the evening I'd had it.


----------



## pk.sax (21/11/10)

Just woke up mate, even though I left sober to drive... Thank you Chris for an awesome day and hosting us all. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Mr Taylor face is a dangerous opponent indeed  Siborg knows.

I've just realized I forgot stuff at your place  Well, I'll not be making pizza again until I see you next.


----------



## StraussyStrauss (21/11/10)

Great Day all..Great beer...Wish I could of stayed longer.

SS


----------



## zebba (21/11/10)

StraussyStrauss said:


> Great Day all..Great beer...Wish I could of stayed longer.
> 
> SS


Amen to that.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (21/11/10)

Headache now mostly under control ... mess not quite as big ...


Thanks to all and sundry for your contributions and participation.

I know there has been a lot of discussion about this case swap being a bit light on, but think what we lacked in quantity we made up with quality.


High lights of the night included MXDs award winning APA (and a whole keg of it no less), and think it was Zebba's Eis English Pale Ale. 

Thanks to all the non-swapees helping us to kick on too.


Must note that practicalfool and Don Mateo did a very good job of teaching me the intricateness of Texas Hold em  ... and that Mrs Brendo will take you to the cleaners if you try and play her while she is pissed.


BTW did everyone take a case away with them? I seem to have a lot of extra bottles.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (21/11/10)

Some pictures ...


----------



## manticle (21/11/10)

Who is Leigh talking to?







And did you guys end up brewing?


----------



## Siborg (21/11/10)

Leigh was talking to his invisible friend. No brewing done on the day unfortunately. We need to organise a brew day soon. I'm thinking of throwing something and maybe getting Ufc pay per view if anyones into that.


----------



## michael_aussie (21/11/10)

ty Chris for your hospitality.

It was great to meet you guys, although meeting 10+ new people with names AND AHB nic-names in 30 minutes,, with a few quick exotic beers will be a bit too much to remember, so please don't be offended if I meet you again in the future, and look at you blankly.

I will aim to bring and swap my finest with you at your next gathering.


----------



## Siborg (21/11/10)

Just thought I'd add: my Scottish ale (16) is ready to drink.


----------



## Fourstar (21/11/10)

Siborg said:


> Just thought I'd add: my Scottish ale (16) is ready to drink.



wait until mine are fully swolen. i squeezed the PET remove all O2 where possible so they should be tight but nothing as tight as you would expect a nornal PET. 

Also., if you want to drink it bright i recommend at least 4 weeks conditioning (3 weeks from now). Historically its RTD in around 1-2 weeks time.


----------



## Leigh (21/11/10)

Great night and big thanks to Chris for hosting and putting on a brilliant meal.

Has anybody started a tasting thread yet? Have tasted 4 or 5 and ready to go


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (21/11/10)

No tasting thread yet ... you will be the first.

4 or 5 already! You didn't stay late enough last night


----------



## MeLoveBeer (22/11/10)

Thanks for a great day/night guys... great company, brews and weather. Always good to meet more of the Melbourne brewing community.

Chris, I think I might need to poach that Black Hefe recipe off you mate (tis an absolute cracker)


----------



## Siborg (22/11/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Thanks for a great day/night guys... great company, brews and weather. Always good to meet more of the Melbourne brewing community.


+1 Was a great day

Looking forward to vitalstatistix's hop bomb


----------



## Siborg (22/11/10)

Tasting Thread 2010


----------



## WarmBeer (22/11/10)

Only got there late, but made a pretty good attempt at catching up...

MXD's APA was fantastic, and once again Brendo's "Easiest Beer In the World" went down a treat.

Thanks again to Chris for opening up his house and his keg fridge. I can only hope he slightly recouped some of his cost via the poker table.

Great to see some old faces again, and meet some new ones.


----------



## Siborg (22/11/10)

WarmBeer said:


> I can only hope he slightly recouped some of his cost via the poker table.


Yeah. The old "I've never played before" technique. He cleaned us all out!

Actually. I reckon a poker/beer night would definitely be a go'er for our next catch up. I'll try and get something together at mine.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (22/11/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Chris, I think I might need to poach that Black Hefe recipe off you mate (tis an absolute cracker)




Here is the link to it up on Brewtoolz http://www.brewtoolz.com/recipes/651-schwarzweizen


----------



## Vitalstatistix (23/11/10)

michael_aussie said:


> ty Chris for your hospitality.
> 
> It was great to meet you guys, although meeting 10+ new people with names AND AHB nic-names in 30 minutes,, with a few quick exotic beers will be a bit too much to remember, so please don't be offended if I meet you again in the future, and look at you blankly.
> 
> I will aim to bring and swap my finest with you at your next gathering.



I have to second this. Chris, thank you very much for your great hospitality. You are a dead set champ!

It was great to meet all you guys too, though I too struggled to remember everyons name and AHB alias'. Had a great day and wish I could have hung around. Sounds like the festivities kicked on and a grand time was had by all.




Siborg said:


> +1 Was a great day
> 
> Looking forward to vitalstatistix's hop bomb



My swap should be good to go too. 

I am hoping to make a start on tasteing tonight. Are there any swaps not ready to drink?


----------



## WarmBeer (23/11/10)

Vitalstatistix said:


> I am hoping to make a start on tasteing tonight. Are there any swaps not ready to drink?


I had mine down as "Do not drink til 1st December", but tried it out last night, and it's good to go!


----------



## MeLoveBeer (23/11/10)

Vitalstatistix said:


> I am hoping to make a start on tasteing tonight. Are there any swaps not ready to drink?



Mine will benefit from a week in the bottle if you're patient enough... (think I marked it on the wiki as drink after 4th dec)


----------

